# Aiutatemi a capirlo



## Giulia92 (29 Ottobre 2015)

Ciao a tutti, sono Giulia. Ho seriamente bisogno d'aiuto. Sono fidanzata  con il mio ragazzo da 1 anno e 8 mesi circa, e' una persona fantastica,  ma complessa allo stesso tempo. Le cose sono peggiorate 2 mesi fa. La  sua migliore amica ha avuto un incidente ed e' in coma da allora. Lui e'  sempre stato un ragazzo con dei "lati oscuri" che non conosco, lati che  sporadicamente lo allontanavano da me, ma ora la situazione e'  peggiorata drasticamente. In questi due mesi ci siamo visti veramente  pochissimo, soprattutto rispetto a prima. La meta' delle volte in cui  gli scrivo mi risponde sempre dicendomi che e' stanco per colpa del  lavoro e che non ha voglia di uscire. E' una scusa, visto che non ha mai  avuto problemi di tale tipo, anzi tutt'altro. Le volte in cui ci  vediamo e' quasi sempre assente. Mi dispiace un sacco per la sua amica,  ma questa e' solamente la goccia che ha fatto traboccare il vaso. Ha  sempre avuto comportamenti strani, vi faccio qualche esempio: Lui odia i  TG. Voi penserete che possa essere una cosa normale, ma non lo e' se  fatta in quel modo. Li odia perche' danno notizie brutte e lui le brutte  notizie non le vuole sentire, vuole proprio rimanere nell'ignoranza.  Una volta mi disse circa "Io nascondo di proposito la testa sotto la  sabbia, non voglio venire a consocenza di certe schifezze, ne ho gia'  viste troppe" provai a sofferarmi sul "Ne ho gia viste troppe" ma feci  un clamoroso buco nell'acqua. Divago' e non scoprii nulla. Odia a morte  la Chiesa, assolutamente non in modo Blasfemo, ma la odia proprio.  "Pedofili del cavolo" questo e' il suo motto e non sente ragioni. Anche  quando gli faccio notare il bene che fa e ha fatto la Chiesa lui mi  risponde sempre alla stessa maniera "Il bene che hanno fatto e faranno,  sara' sempre minore alla malvagita' che hanno espanso" E' un odio quasi  morboso, non lo capisco. Anche prima dell'incidente della sua amica,  c'erano volte in cui usciva con me, stava con me, ma era come se non ci  fosse. Fingeva sempre che andasse tutto bene, ma capivo che c'era  qualcosa che non andava, anche se negava. Ci sono state volte in cui e'  stato assente pure durante i rapporti sessuali, c'era fisicamente, ma  non mentalmente! Mi dava quasi l'idea che non gli piacesse, che quasi  soffrisse. Ovviamente alla domanda "Tutto bene amore?" rispondeva "Si,  certo!" facendo un sorrisetto falso. E' un ragazzo fantastico sotto  tutti gli altri punti di vista, e' dolce, senisibile, intelligente,  bello e via dicendo. E' anche un ragazzo popolare, ha molti amici etc.  All'apparenza sembra una persona senza problemi. Ma ha questi  comportamenti che non riesco a capire. So che ha avuto un infanzia non  facile, ma non so moltissimo su questa cosa. E' una cosa che mi ha  riferito il suo migliore amico, che a quanto pare ne sa molto piu' di  me... Ho provato sempre a spronarlo a parlarmi, dicendogli che so che ha  qualcosa che si tiene dentro, ma non sono mai riuscita a farlo aprire.  Solo una volta insistetti tantissimo, litigammo veramente male e lui si  lascio' andare un pochino. Mi disse (con gli occhi lucidi) "Quello che  ho dentro io inevitabilmente fa male alle persone che mi amano.  Raccontai tutto alla mia ex e da quel giorno il nostro rapporto cambio'  radicalmente. La feci soffrire, gli diedi un peso che non le  apparteneva, finendo per schiacciarla. Non voglio che accada lo stesso  con te. I problemi miei sono solo miei. Non bisogna mai lamenterasi  della propria vita e non bisogna mai raccontare i propri problemi alle  persone, e' molto meglio cosi, fidati di me." Non mi lascio' neanche  replicare che se ne ando' di casa (eravamo a casa mia, dei miei) non so  cosa significhino quelle parole. So solo che in 1 anno e 8 mesi di  fidanzamento l'ho visto piangere solo alla notizia dell'incidente della  sua amica e che vederlo con gli occhi lucidi in quella situazione e'  stata una cosa atipicamente strana. Provai a tornare sul discorso piu'  volte, ma lui nego' di aver detto tali cose. Anzi ribadiva di star  benissimo e che non ha nulla di cui lamentarsi. 

A me questa  situazione preoccupa un sacco. Ho paura per lui e per noi. Mi accorgo  che la cosa lo sta logorando, ma lui non si apre. Ha quel concetto  assurdo del "non lamentarsi mai, non bisogna lamentarsi" che odio con  tutta me stessa, perche' me lo sta portando via. La situazione inizia a  pesare anche a me. Non voglio tradirlo, non ci ho nemmeno pensato, ma ho  notato che inesorabilmente mi sto raffreddando un po' pure io. Non  voglio raffreddarmi!! Non deve assolutamente accadere questa cosa. Io  devo e voglio aiutarlo, lo amo, voglio che lui stia meglio. Cosa devo  fare? Aiutatemi voi, io non so che fare. Ho pensato di parlare con i  suoi genitori, di farmi aiutare dai miei etc. Ma ho paura di fare  disastri. So che non e' la solita storia di tradimento, ma questa cosa  ci sta uccidendo. Io voglio lottare per il nostro rapporto, voglio  aiutare colui che amo, colui che per me e' la persona piu' fantastica di  questo pianeta, ma non so come fare. Lui ha bisogno d'aiuto, non e' una  persona che ama far la vittima o le scenate per attirare l'attenzione.  Anzi tutt'altro, si chiude come un riccio e dice che va sempre tutto  bene...Ma ha davvero bisogno di aiuto e io non so come fare a darglielo.
Aiutatemi per favore..Ho perso ill conto delle notti in bianco che ho passato a piangere...


----------



## perplesso (29 Ottobre 2015)

offrigli una birra e chiedigli della sua squadra del cuore.    ascoltalo, sorridigli e sbottonagli i calzoni e ficca una mano dentro.   senza fare niente di che.   solo tieniglielo in mano.      ha bisogno di calore.   non di tensioni.

non vuole una psicanalista.   vuole una fidanzata.       sii una fidanzata paziente.    prima o poi tirerà giù il muro.


se si sente aggredito, non farà altro che alzare il muro ed allontanarsi.


----------



## Giulia92 (30 Ottobre 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> offrigli una birra e chiedigli della sua squadra del cuore.    ascoltalo, sorridigli e sbottonagli i calzoni e ficca una mano dentro.   senza fare niente di che.   solo tieniglielo in mano.      ha bisogno di calore.   non di tensioni.
> 
> non vuole una psicanalista.   vuole una fidanzata.       sii una fidanzata paziente.    prima o poi tirerà giù il muro.
> 
> ...


Sono cose che ho gia' fatto. Ho gia' fatto la morosa sexy che non pensa ai problemi. Ok, ha funzionato, si e' svagato, mi sono svagata pure io. Sono cose che posso fare quando esce, ma se non esce c'e' poco da fare. Poi non voglio che la mia relazione sia basata solamente su queste cose. Gli ho gia' detto che mi va benissimo che non esca con me per andare a trovare la sua amica. Sono la prima a dirgli d'andare a trovarla, di starle accanto etc. Questo brutto episodio pero' e' solo la goccia che ha fatto traboccare il vaso, come ho gia' detto. Di fondo noi due come coppia abbiamo un problema e io ho paura che questa tragedia ci dia il colpo di grazia facendoti allontanare definitivamente. Non voglio che accada questa cosa, voglio lottare, capire meglio cosa gli passa per la testa. E' questo il motivo che mi ha spinta a scrivere qui dentro, avere qualcuno che mi aiuti a capirlo.


----------



## Simy (30 Ottobre 2015)

Giulia92 ha detto:


> Sono cose che ho gia' fatto. Ho gia' fatto la morosa sexy che non pensa ai problemi. Ok, ha funzionato, si e' svagato, mi sono svagata pure io. Sono cose che posso fare quando esce, ma se non esce c'e' poco da fare. Poi non voglio che la mia relazione sia basata solamente su queste cose. Gli ho gia' detto che mi va benissimo che non esca con me per andare a trovare la sua amica. Sono la prima a dirgli d'andare a trovarla, di starle accanto etc. Questo brutto episodio pero' e' solo la goccia che ha fatto traboccare il vaso, come ho gia' detto. Di fondo noi due come coppia abbiamo un problema e io ho paura che questa tragedia ci dia il colpo di grazia facendoti allontanare definitivamente. Non voglio che accada questa cosa, voglio lottare, capire meglio cosa gli passa per la testa. E' questo il motivo che mi ha spinta a scrivere qui dentro, avere qualcuno che mi aiuti a capirlo.



Ma quanti anni avete?

mi fate un riassunto


----------



## Uroboro (30 Ottobre 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> Ma quanti anni avete?


Quoto


----------



## Simy (30 Ottobre 2015)

Uroboro ha detto:


> Quoto



mi sembra un racconto da 15enne... 
senza offesa


----------



## perplesso (30 Ottobre 2015)

Giulia92 ha detto:


> Sono cose che ho gia' fatto. Ho gia' fatto la morosa sexy che non pensa ai problemi. Ok, ha funzionato, si e' svagato, mi sono svagata pure io. Sono cose che posso fare quando esce, ma se non esce c'e' poco da fare. Poi non voglio che la mia relazione sia basata solamente su queste cose. Gli ho gia' detto che mi va benissimo che non esca con me per andare a trovare la sua amica. Sono la prima a dirgli d'andare a trovarla, di starle accanto etc. Questo brutto episodio pero' e' solo la goccia che ha fatto traboccare il vaso, come ho gia' detto. Di fondo noi due come coppia abbiamo un problema e io ho paura che questa tragedia ci dia il colpo di grazia facendoti allontanare definitivamente. Non voglio che accada questa cosa, voglio lottare, capire meglio cosa gli passa per la testa. E' questo il motivo che mi ha spinta a scrivere qui dentro, avere qualcuno che mi aiuti a capirlo.


un rapporto di coppia bisogna volerlo tenere in vita in 2.       se sai che fare la fidanzata premurosa funziona, continua a farla.


----------



## Uroboro (30 Ottobre 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> mi sembra un racconto da 15enne...
> senza offesa


No anche 20 ci possono stare


----------



## Uroboro (30 Ottobre 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> un rapporto di coppia bisogna volerlo tenere in vita in 2.       se sai che fare la fidanzata premurosa funziona, continua a farla.


Così vuol dire tenere su il rapporto da sola.... se lui non parla e non si apre non è un rapporto di coppia


----------



## Simy (30 Ottobre 2015)

Uroboro ha detto:


> No anche 20 ci possono stare


si, ma non di più...


----------



## perplesso (30 Ottobre 2015)

Uroboro ha detto:


> Così vuol dire tenere su il rapporto da sola.... se lui non parla e non si apre non è un rapporto di coppia


se lui ha un carattere chiuso, mettersi a psicanalizzarlo a forza peggiora solo le cose.

se invece funziona la modalità geisha, meglio insistere su quella linea.   è assai più probabile che si apra,così.


----------



## Simy (30 Ottobre 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> se lui ha un carattere chiuso, mettersi a psicanalizzarlo a forza peggiora solo le cose.
> 
> se invece funziona la modalità geisha, meglio insistere su quella linea.   è assai più probabile che si apra,così.


si, ma se lei deve "adattarsi" in questo modo forse sto rapporto non è cosi sano


----------



## Simy (30 Ottobre 2015)

Uroboro ha detto:


> Così vuol dire tenere su il rapporto da sola.... se lui non parla e non si apre non è un rapporto di coppia


Quoto


----------



## perplesso (30 Ottobre 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> si, ma se lei deve "adattarsi" in questo modo forse sto rapporto non è cosi sano


il disequilibrio lo possiamo vedere noi dall'esterno.    sta alla nostra nuova amica realizzare sperimentando sulla sua pelle cosa può reggere senza snaturarsi.   nè tentare di snaturare lui.


----------



## ipazia (30 Ottobre 2015)

Giulia92 ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti, sono Giulia. Ho seriamente bisogno d'aiuto. Sono fidanzata  con il mio ragazzo da 1 anno e 8 mesi circa, e' una persona fantastica,  ma complessa allo stesso tempo. Le cose sono peggiorate 2 mesi fa. La  sua migliore amica ha avuto un incidente ed e' in coma da allora. Lui e'  sempre stato un ragazzo con dei "lati oscuri" che non conosco, lati che  sporadicamente lo allontanavano da me, ma ora la situazione e'  peggiorata drasticamente. In questi due mesi ci siamo visti veramente  pochissimo, soprattutto rispetto a prima. La meta' delle volte in cui  gli scrivo mi risponde sempre dicendomi che e' stanco per colpa del  lavoro e che non ha voglia di uscire. E' una scusa, visto che non ha mai  avuto problemi di tale tipo, anzi tutt'altro. Le volte in cui ci  vediamo e' quasi sempre assente. Mi dispiace un sacco per la sua amica,  ma questa e' solamente la goccia che ha fatto traboccare il vaso. Ha  sempre avuto comportamenti strani, vi faccio qualche esempio: Lui odia i  TG. Voi penserete che possa essere una cosa normale, ma non lo e' se  fatta in quel modo. Li odia perche' danno notizie brutte e lui le brutte  notizie non le vuole sentire, vuole proprio rimanere nell'ignoranza.  Una volta mi disse circa "Io nascondo di proposito la testa sotto la  sabbia, non voglio venire a consocenza di certe schifezze, ne ho gia'  viste troppe" provai a sofferarmi sul "Ne ho gia viste troppe" ma feci  un clamoroso buco nell'acqua. Divago' e non scoprii nulla. Odia a morte  la Chiesa, assolutamente non in modo Blasfemo, ma la odia proprio.  "Pedofili del cavolo" questo e' il suo motto e non sente ragioni. Anche  quando gli faccio notare il bene che fa e ha fatto la Chiesa lui mi  risponde sempre alla stessa maniera "Il bene che hanno fatto e faranno,  sara' sempre minore alla malvagita' che hanno espanso" E' un odio quasi  morboso, non lo capisco. Anche prima dell'incidente della sua amica,  c'erano volte in cui usciva con me, stava con me, ma era come se non ci  fosse. Fingeva sempre che andasse tutto bene, ma capivo che c'era  qualcosa che non andava, anche se negava. Ci sono state volte in cui e'  stato assente pure durante i rapporti sessuali, c'era fisicamente, ma  non mentalmente! Mi dava quasi l'idea che non gli piacesse, che quasi  soffrisse. Ovviamente alla domanda "Tutto bene amore?" rispondeva "Si,  certo!" facendo un sorrisetto falso. E' un ragazzo fantastico sotto  tutti gli altri punti di vista, e' dolce, senisibile, intelligente,  bello e via dicendo. E' anche un ragazzo popolare, ha molti amici etc.  All'apparenza sembra una persona senza problemi. Ma ha questi  comportamenti che non riesco a capire. So che ha avuto un infanzia non  facile, ma non so moltissimo su questa cosa. E' una cosa che mi ha  riferito il suo migliore amico, che a quanto pare ne sa molto piu' di  me... Ho provato sempre a spronarlo a parlarmi, dicendogli che so che ha  qualcosa che si tiene dentro, ma non sono mai riuscita a farlo aprire.  Solo una volta insistetti tantissimo, litigammo veramente male e lui si  lascio' andare un pochino. Mi disse (con gli occhi lucidi) "Quello che  ho dentro io inevitabilmente fa male alle persone che mi amano.  Raccontai tutto alla mia ex e da quel giorno il nostro rapporto cambio'  radicalmente. La feci soffrire, gli diedi un peso che non le  apparteneva, finendo per schiacciarla. Non voglio che accada lo stesso  con te. I problemi miei sono solo miei. Non bisogna mai lamenterasi  della propria vita e non bisogna mai raccontare i propri problemi alle  persone, e' molto meglio cosi, fidati di me." Non mi lascio' neanche  replicare che se ne ando' di casa (eravamo a casa mia, dei miei) non so  cosa significhino quelle parole. So solo che in 1 anno e 8 mesi di  fidanzamento l'ho visto piangere solo alla notizia dell'incidente della  sua amica e che vederlo con gli occhi lucidi in quella situazione e'  stata una cosa atipicamente strana. Provai a tornare sul discorso piu'  volte, ma lui nego' di aver detto tali cose. Anzi ribadiva di star  benissimo e che non ha nulla di cui lamentarsi.
> 
> A me questa  situazione preoccupa un sacco. Ho paura per lui e per noi. Mi accorgo  che la cosa lo sta logorando, ma lui non si apre. Ha quel concetto  assurdo del "non lamentarsi mai, non bisogna lamentarsi" che odio con  tutta me stessa, perche' me lo sta portando via. La situazione inizia a  pesare anche a me. Non voglio tradirlo, non ci ho nemmeno pensato, ma ho  notato che inesorabilmente mi sto raffreddando un po' pure io. Non  voglio raffreddarmi!! Non deve assolutamente accadere questa cosa. Io  devo e voglio aiutarlo, lo amo, voglio che lui stia meglio. Cosa devo  fare? Aiutatemi voi, io non so che fare. Ho pensato di parlare con i  suoi genitori, di farmi aiutare dai miei etc. Ma ho paura di fare  disastri. So che non e' la solita storia di tradimento, ma questa cosa  ci sta uccidendo. Io voglio lottare per il nostro rapporto, voglio  aiutare colui che amo, colui che per me e' la persona piu' fantastica di  questo pianeta, ma non so come fare. Lui ha bisogno d'aiuto, non e' una  persona che ama far la vittima o le scenate per attirare l'attenzione.  Anzi tutt'altro, si chiude come un riccio e dice che va sempre tutto  bene...Ma ha davvero bisogno di aiuto e io non so come fare a darglielo.
> Aiutatemi per favore..Ho perso ill conto delle notti in bianco che ho passato a piangere...


Non si può capire chi non si sa e/o non si vuole spiegare...non si può fare niente. 

Si può solo decidere se per se stessi vale la pena aspettare, senza sfigurarsi cercando di raggiungere l'altro, o se è meglio andare...

Non ci sono molte altre vie...

E non sfigurarti...ci si raggiunge in due, se non avviene..non ne vale la pena. 

Benvenuta..


----------



## Giulia92 (30 Ottobre 2015)

23 io, 24 lui. Ma perche' sembra un racconto da quindicenne? Che ho detto di male? Io posso continuare sulla linea morbida e meno problematica ora che ha questi problemi, ma in futuro la situazione andra' affrontata per forza di cose. Un rapporto di coppia e' fatto da 2 persone come giustamente avete detto, il cammino lo dobbiamo fare insieme, ma io devo aiutarlo a scagliare le ancore che si porta dietro o se no il nostro cammino non andra' mai avanti.
Comunque avete ragione, sono stata stupida a scrivere d'impulso. Giustamente non lo conoscete e quindi non potete darmi chissa' quale aiuto. 

Grazie lo stesso


----------



## Scaredheart (30 Ottobre 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> si, ma non di più...


temo che ne abbia 23


----------



## perplesso (30 Ottobre 2015)

Giulia92 ha detto:


> 23 io, 24 lui. Ma perche' sembra un racconto da quindicenne? Che ho detto di male? Io posso continuare sulla linea morbida e meno problematica ora che ha questi problemi, ma in futuro la situazione andra' affrontata per forza di cose. Un rapporto di coppia e' fatto da 2 persone come giustamente avete detto, il cammino lo dobbiamo fare insieme, ma io devo aiutarlo a scagliare le ancore che si porta dietro o se no il nostro cammino non andra' mai avanti.
> Comunque avete ragione, sono stata stupida a scrivere d'impulso. Giustamente non lo conoscete e quindi non potete darmi chissa' quale aiuto.
> 
> Grazie lo stesso


l'aiuto lo possiamo dare a te soltanto.    non sei stata stupida a scrivere d'impulso.     e spero vorrai restare.

gli è che magari devi darti delle scadenze.    se vedi che la modalità morbida funziona,insisti.   se però vedi che oltre un certo step non vai, traine le conclusioni.

chè a volte le catene sono troppo avviluppate per scioglierle.


----------



## Simy (30 Ottobre 2015)

Giulia92 ha detto:


> 23 io, 24 lui. Ma perche' sembra un racconto da quindicenne? Che ho detto di male? Io posso continuare sulla linea morbida e meno problematica ora che ha questi problemi, ma in futuro la situazione andra' affrontata per forza di cose. Un rapporto di coppia e' fatto da 2 persone come giustamente avete detto, il cammino lo dobbiamo fare insieme, ma io devo aiutarlo a scagliare le ancore che si porta dietro o se no il nostro cammino non andra' mai avanti.
> Comunque avete ragione, sono stata stupida a scrivere d'impulso. Giustamente non lo conoscete e quindi non potete darmi chissa' quale aiuto.
> 
> Grazie lo stesso


perché se non ci sono basi solide in un rapporto non andate da nessuna parte.
tra l'altro mi sembra che siate persone proprio diverse.

non puoi pretendere di cambiarlo, probabilmente lui è cosi. prendere o lasciare


----------



## Domhet (30 Ottobre 2015)

Ma cosa c'entra l'etá? Ho letto di peggio. E l'autore del peggio aveva almeno il doppio di vent'anni.

Io condivido il suggerimento di perplesso. Il tuo ragazzo tira su il muro perchè si sente in esame. Prova ad essere più serena quando sei con lui e vedi come va. Tu stessa dici che quando assumi un certo tipo di comportamento lui si distende. Vedo comunque due muri, quanto è presente la comunicazione nel vostro rapporto, al di lá di ciò che hai scritto?


----------



## ipazia (30 Ottobre 2015)

Giulia92 ha detto:


> 23 io, 24 lui. Ma perche' sembra un racconto da quindicenne? Che ho detto di male? Io posso continuare sulla linea morbida e meno problematica ora che ha questi problemi, ma in futuro la situazione andra' affrontata per forza di cose. Un rapporto di coppia e' fatto da 2 persone come giustamente avete detto, il cammino lo dobbiamo fare insieme, ma io devo aiutarlo a scagliare le ancore che si porta dietro o se no il nostro cammino non andra' mai avanti.
> Comunque avete ragione, sono stata stupida a scrivere d'impulso. Giustamente non lo conoscete e quindi non potete darmi chissa' quale aiuto.
> 
> Grazie lo stesso


Lascia perdere la questione dell'età, è relativa...e spesso indicativa soltanto di una posizione all'anagrafe

Non puoi aiutarlo se lui non è pronto a farsi aiutare...ti faresti carico di cose che sono sue...e se anche, apparentemente le ancore sembrassero sciolte, ti saresti sostituita a lui, e non va bene...lui ne uscirebbe comunque fragile rispetto a te...

a volte voler bene è scegliere una propria posizione, sentire che ne vale la pena, e non per ottenere qualcosa in cambio dall'altro ma semplicemente perchè è quello che si desidera istintivamente, comunicarla e rimanere lì...

a volte anche semplicemente dire " ti vedo in difficoltà, io resto qui..." è importante e distende...

penso che un gioco a due sia fatto anche del saper attendere...e non per la salvezza del rapporto, ma semplicemente per il desiderio di stare...per se stessi e perchè mette pace dentro a se stessi...il resto non è controllabile....


----------



## Giulia92 (30 Ottobre 2015)

Siamo diversi su molte cose, ma anche uguali su altre. Non siamo come il sole e la luna! Quando sto con lui non sto sempre a psiconalizzarlo. Sono poche le volte in cui lo faccio. Lo faccio solo quando lo vedo assente. Mi fa male notare che si tiene cose dentro, mi fa male perche' soffre. Non sono l'unica a notare questa cosa, non e' una mia idea che mi sono inventata dal nulla. Lo pensa anche il suo migliore amico. Vorrei aiutarlo. Voi forse penserete che mi fascio la testa prima di romperla, forse e' anche cosi, ma questi comportamenti ci fanno male. Fanno male a me e lui. Non credo di fare chissa' cosa. Mi sto solo preoccupando della persona che amo, e' una cosa che fanno tutte le persone innamorate. Abbiamo delle basi solide, ci amiamo e andiamo molto d'accordo. Abbiamo un rapporto estremamente sincero e schietto tra noi, litighiamo ogni tanto, come tutti, ma io mi trovo bene con lui e lui si trova bene con me. 
Io non voglio cambiarlo, mi va benissimo cosi, con i suoi pregi e i suoi difetti! Lo amo per quello che e', non per quello che vorrei che fosse. Lui e' gia' quello che voglio. Ho accettato col sorriso molti dei suoi comoportamenti anormali. 
Lui ogni tanto ha bisogno dei suoi spazi e tende a scomparire, in genere per 1 o 2 giorni. Non si fa sentire, se non con qualche sms e sta sulle sue. All'inizio pensavo che combinasse qualcosa di ambiguo, ma poi parlando di questa cosa col suo migliore amico scoprii che e' una cosa che fa da sempre. Che lo ha sempre fatto anche con i suoi amici. Non ho mai fatto scenate per questa cosa, l'ho accettata. In fin dei conti lo amo anche perche' particolare e unico. Lo so che sembro un disco rotto, ma sono solamente preoccupata per lui. Io so che lui ha bisogno di aiuto, che si tiene qualcosa di grosso dentro. So che vi sembro solo una stupida bambinetta, ma vorrei dei consigli sul come aiutarlo, sul come fare per farlo aprire. Non insisto mai troppo, cerco sempre di fargli sentire tutto il mio amore, ma sembra non basti.

Ora continuero' sulla linea di perplesso. Tranquillita' e tanto amore senza alcun accenno a problemi. Spero che cosi lui si apra e si sfoghi fino a star meglio. 

Grazie a tutti per i vostri commenti, li ho letti tutti con moltissima attenzione


----------



## perplesso (30 Ottobre 2015)

Giulia92 ha detto:


> Siamo diversi su molte cose, ma anche uguali su altre. Non siamo come il sole e la luna! Quando sto con lui non sto sempre a psiconalizzarlo. Sono poche le volte in cui lo faccio. Lo faccio solo quando lo vedo assente. Mi fa male notare che si tiene cose dentro, mi fa male perche' soffre. Non sono l'unica a notare questa cosa, non e' una mia idea che mi sono inventata dal nulla. Lo pensa anche il suo migliore amico. Vorrei aiutarlo. Voi forse penserete che mi fascio la testa prima di romperla, forse e' anche cosi, ma questi comportamenti ci fanno male. Fanno male a me e lui. Non credo di fare chissa' cosa. Mi sto solo preoccupando della persona che amo, e' una cosa che fanno tutte le persone innamorate. Abbiamo delle basi solide, ci amiamo e andiamo molto d'accordo. Abbiamo un rapporto estremamente sincero e schietto tra noi, litighiamo ogni tanto, come tutti, ma io mi trovo bene con lui e lui si trova bene con me.
> Io non voglio cambiarlo, mi va benissimo cosi, con i suoi pregi e i suoi difetti! Lo amo per quello che e', non per quello che vorrei che fosse. Lui e' gia' quello che voglio. Ho accettato col sorriso molti dei suoi comoportamenti anormali.
> Lui ogni tanto ha bisogno dei suoi spazi e tende a scomparire, in genere per 1 o 2 giorni. Non si fa sentire, se non con qualche sms e sta sulle sue. All'inizio pensavo che combinasse qualcosa di ambiguo, ma poi parlando di questa cosa col suo migliore amico scoprii che e' una cosa che fa da sempre. Che lo ha sempre fatto anche con i suoi amici. Non ho mai fatto scenate per questa cosa, l'ho accettata. In fin dei conti lo amo anche perche' particolare e unico. Lo so che sembro un disco rotto, ma sono solamente preoccupata per lui. Io so che lui ha bisogno di aiuto, che si tiene qualcosa di grosso dentro. So che vi sembro solo una stupida bambinetta, ma vorrei dei consigli sul come aiutarlo, sul come fare per farlo aprire. Non insisto mai troppo, cerco sempre di fargli sentire tutto il mio amore, ma sembra non basti.
> 
> ...


perdona l'estrema crudezza.    non ha bisogno di aiuto.   ha bisogno di un pompino.  anche 2.

lui, per quanto ti sembri strano, è in equilibrio.   precario,non duraturo,ma è in equilibrio.  sa di potersi ancora permettere di sparire un paio di giorni.   senza dover rendere spiegazioni a nessuno.
è un privilegio non da poco.

quindi non devi essere preoccupata per lui.    perchè lui non lo è per se stesso.

avrà bisogno di aiuto.  un giorno.   probabile.   tu ora devi fare in modo che sia tu la persona che cercherà quando avrà bisogno di aiuto.


----------



## disincantata (30 Ottobre 2015)

Giulia92 ha detto:


> Siamo diversi su molte cose, ma anche uguali su altre. Non siamo come il sole e la luna! Quando sto con lui non sto sempre a psiconalizzarlo. Sono poche le volte in cui lo faccio. Lo faccio solo quando lo vedo assente. Mi fa male notare che si tiene cose dentro, mi fa male perche' soffre. Non sono l'unica a notare questa cosa, non e' una mia idea che mi sono inventata dal nulla. Lo pensa anche il suo migliore amico. Vorrei aiutarlo. Voi forse penserete che mi fascio la testa prima di romperla, forse e' anche cosi, ma questi comportamenti ci fanno male. Fanno male a me e lui. Non credo di fare chissa' cosa. Mi sto solo preoccupando della persona che amo, e' una cosa che fanno tutte le persone innamorate. Abbiamo delle basi solide, ci amiamo e andiamo molto d'accordo. Abbiamo un rapporto estremamente sincero e schietto tra noi, litighiamo ogni tanto, come tutti, ma io mi trovo bene con lui e lui si trova bene con me.
> Io non voglio cambiarlo, mi va benissimo cosi, con i suoi pregi e i suoi difetti! Lo amo per quello che e', non per quello che vorrei che fosse. Lui e' gia' quello che voglio. Ho accettato col sorriso molti dei suoi comoportamenti anormali.
> Lui ogni tanto ha bisogno dei suoi spazi e tende a scomparire, in genere per 1 o 2 giorni. Non si fa sentire, se non con qualche sms e sta sulle sue. All'inizio pensavo che combinasse qualcosa di ambiguo, ma poi parlando di questa cosa col suo migliore amico scoprii che e' una cosa che fa da sempre. Che lo ha sempre fatto anche con i suoi amici. Non ho mai fatto scenate per questa cosa, l'ho accettata. In fin dei conti lo amo anche perche' particolare e unico. Lo so che sembro un disco rotto, ma sono solamente preoccupata per lui. Io so che lui ha bisogno di aiuto, che si tiene qualcosa di grosso dentro. So che vi sembro solo una stupida bambinetta, ma vorrei dei consigli sul come aiutarlo, sul come fare per farlo aprire. Non insisto mai troppo, cerco sempre di fargli sentire tutto il mio amore, ma sembra non basti.
> 
> ...


Benvenuta, per tanti versi mi ricorda una storia vissuta recentemente da una figlia.

Solo che lei perdeva le notti a pensare fosse una persona speciale con problemi dovuti al passato, che lo rendevano taciturno e riservatissimo. 

Peccato poi abbia scoperto che questi problemi, lo portavano a cercare ragazze in chat e le sue assenze, motivate da trasferte di lavoro all'estero, fossero spesso fughe con perfette sconosciute.

Stai attenta perche' magari e' sincero, ma lo vedo troppo problematico.

Se l'amica e' in coma non e' detto ci vada  tutti i giorni, avra' i genitori ed amici. Accertati di cosa fa.  Ed in ogni caso credo lui abbia bisogno di aiuto.  Psicologico.  CHE FARA' davanti ai gravi problemi che più o meno capitano a tutti nella vita?

Sicura non abbia subito abusi da qualche prete pedofilo?   Ovvio che non puoi chiederglielo mah


----------



## PresidentLBJ (30 Ottobre 2015)

Giulia92 ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti, sono Giulia. Ho seriamente bisogno d'aiuto.


1) E' innamorato perso della sua amica, la quale l'ha (l'aveva ahilei) friendzonato. 
2) Basta cazzate da crocerossine al servizio dei minus habens: mollalo e vivi. Fuori c'è il sole.

Ite, missa est.


----------



## Scaredheart (30 Ottobre 2015)

Ogni storia è diversa, ed anche le persone sono diverse. Aprigli il cuore e dimostrati comprensiva. Dimostra che tu ci sei per aiutarlo a sorreggere il macigno, ma in questa situazione soffri.


----------



## Giulia92 (30 Ottobre 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> perdona l'estrema crudezza.    non ha bisogno di aiuto.   ha bisogno di un pompino.  anche 2.
> 
> lui, per quanto ti sembri strano, è in equilibrio.   precario,non  duraturo,ma è in equilibrio.  sa di potersi ancora permettere di sparire  un paio di giorni.   senza dover rendere spiegazioni a nessuno.
> è un privilegio non da poco.
> ...


Non ti preoccupare  
Hai ragione, lui ha il suo equilibrio, non  posso darti torto. E' quello che sto facendo da quando siamo fidanzati,  far si che io sia la sua prima spalla su cui appoggiarsi.



disincantata ha detto:


> Benvenuta, per tanti versi mi ricorda una storia vissuta recentemente da una figlia.
> 
> Solo che lei perdeva le notti a pensare fosse una persona speciale con  problemi dovuti al passato, che lo rendevano taciturno e riservatissimo.
> 
> ...


Mi dispiace molto per la ragazza che ha subito questa cosa. Non ho detto che lui vada tutti i giorni dalla sua amica, ho solamente detto che io non gli vieterei mai di andarci sempre. Se mi dicesse "Non posso uscire con te perche' devo andare da lei" starei tranquilla e buona. Lui e'  trasparente come un vetro con me. So che non sente e non frequenta  nessuna, ne sono sicura al 100%. E' un libro aperto, se io gli chiedo  cosa fa nei giorni in cui sparisce, lui me lo dice senza batter ciglio.  E' un musicista, nella maggior parte delle volte si rinchiude a suonare.  Altre volte sta semplicemente a casa, oppure va a farsi passeggiate.  Dice sempre che sta bene con me e che non vuole nessun altra. Non ho  dubbi sulla sua fedelta'. 

E' una cosa che ho pensato pure io.  Spero con tutta me stessa che non sia cosi. Non parla praticamente mai  della sua infanzia. E' una parte della sua vita che tende ad evitare. Il  suo migliore amico sa' delle cose, ma non me le vuol dire. Dice che  devo avere pazienza e che si aprira' anche con me. Non so che pensare.

Psicologo:  Una volta gli dissi "Amore ma che ne pensi delle terapie con gli  psicologhi?" mi tenni sul vago, senza entrare precisamente nel tema. Non  sapevo come la potesse prendere, ma la prese estremamente bene. Mi  disse che praticamente lui prima o poi andra' dallo psicologo, perche'  vuol sapere che pensa di lui e che secondo lui tutti ci dovremmo andare  almeno una volta nella vita. Una risposta che mi lascio' un po'  sorpresa. Era cosi sicuro di se, cosi diretto. Sicuramente ci aveva gia'  pensato prima che io gli facessi questa domanda.



PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> 1) E' innamorato perso della sua amica, la quale l'ha (l'aveva ahilei) friendzonato.
> 2) Basta cazzate da crocerossine al servizio dei minus habens: mollalo e vivi. Fuori c'è il sole.
> 
> Ite, missa est.


Ti sbagli di grosso. Mai e' stato innamorato della sua amica e mai  lo sara'. Sono cresciuti insieme da quando avevano 7 anni. Lui l'ha  sempre vista come una sorella e lei come un fratello. So benissimo che  rapporto hanno, nulla di sessuale. Ha lo stesso identico rapporto con il  suo migliore amico. Lo calcola come un fratello, in un certo senso lo  ama, come si puo' amare i propri famigliari. Ma non credo proprio che  sia gay 

Non ci penso nemmeno per sogno a mollarlo. Sapessi quante volte mi ha aiutata lui con i miei problemi. Esser crocerossini non e' il nostro.



Scaredheart ha detto:


> Ogni storia è diversa, ed anche le persone sono diverse. Aprigli il cuore e dimostrati comprensiva. Dimostra che tu ci sei per aiutarlo a sorreggere il macigno, ma in questa situazione soffri.


Lui sa come sono, sa che sono comprensiva. La sera in cui ci conoscemmo, dopo 5 minuti che parlavamo mi disse "Mi piaci da morire perche' tu hai la dolcezza che piace a me" parole che mai scordero' in vita mia. All'inizio pensai che fosse una frase alternativa per provarci, ma col tempo capii che non era cosi. Era sincero. Frasi cosi me le dice spesso, quindi direi che sa quanto sono comprensiva e dolce. Pero' hai ragione, io ho cercato di nascondergli il piu' possibile la mia sofferenza. Non gli ho mai voluto dare questo peso, ho cercato in tutti i modi di non farglielo notare, per non farlo star male. Forse ho sbagliato e forse devo essere piu' schietta nel dirgli che cosi fa male pure a me. 

Ve lo giuro, non ho mai incontrato una persona cosi straordinaria e unica. E' diverso da qualsiasi persona, all'apparenza sembra uno come tanti, ma quando lo si consoce si capisce che e' fatto tutto a modo suo.


----------



## spleen (30 Ottobre 2015)

Giulia92 ha detto:


> Siamo diversi su molte cose, ma anche uguali su altre. Non siamo come il sole e la luna! Quando sto con lui non sto sempre a psiconalizzarlo. Sono poche le volte in cui lo faccio. Lo faccio solo quando lo vedo assente. Mi fa male notare che si tiene cose dentro, mi fa male perche' soffre. Non sono l'unica a notare questa cosa, non e' una mia idea che mi sono inventata dal nulla. Lo pensa anche il suo migliore amico. Vorrei aiutarlo. Voi forse penserete che mi fascio la testa prima di romperla, forse e' anche cosi, ma questi comportamenti ci fanno male. Fanno male a me e lui. Non credo di fare chissa' cosa. Mi sto solo preoccupando della persona che amo, e' una cosa che fanno tutte le persone innamorate. Abbiamo delle basi solide, ci amiamo e andiamo molto d'accordo. Abbiamo un rapporto estremamente sincero e schietto tra noi, litighiamo ogni tanto, come tutti, ma io mi trovo bene con lui e lui si trova bene con me.
> Io non voglio cambiarlo, mi va benissimo cosi, con i suoi pregi e i suoi difetti! Lo amo per quello che e', non per quello che vorrei che fosse. Lui e' gia' quello che voglio. Ho accettato col sorriso molti dei suoi comoportamenti anormali.
> Lui ogni tanto ha bisogno dei suoi spazi e tende a scomparire, in genere per 1 o 2 giorni. Non si fa sentire, se non con qualche sms e sta sulle sue. All'inizio pensavo che combinasse qualcosa di ambiguo, ma poi parlando di questa cosa col suo migliore amico scoprii che e' una cosa che fa da sempre. Che lo ha sempre fatto anche con i suoi amici. Non ho mai fatto scenate per questa cosa, l'ho accettata. In fin dei conti lo amo anche perche' particolare e unico. Lo so che sembro un disco rotto, ma sono solamente preoccupata per lui. Io so che lui ha bisogno di aiuto, che si tiene qualcosa di grosso dentro. So che vi sembro solo una stupida bambinetta, ma vorrei dei consigli sul come aiutarlo, sul come fare per farlo aprire. Non insisto mai troppo, cerco sempre di fargli sentire tutto il mio amore, ma sembra non basti.
> 
> ...


Ciao Giulia, benvenuta. 
Come ti ha già detto Ipazia non possiamo trovare le persone da soli, se anche loro non si muovono verso di noi.
Mi sento di dirti solo una cosa, attenta che in futuro quelle che ora ti sembrano solo anomalie e diffettucci affrontabili con la sopportazione e un sorriso, quasi sicuramente diventeranno macigni insormontabili.
Purtroppo so' per esperienza personale che gli ostacoli più grandi nei rapporti sono posti dalle persone chiuse, che non sanno condividere la loro interiorità.
Un' altra cosa che trovo davvero sconcertante, (fortemente sconcertante) è la faccenda dei telegiornali che lui non vuole ascoltare per le brutte notizie.
La paura del dolore e delle problematiche della vita, a 24 anni non puo essere così forte, patologica la definirei. 
Attenta a non metterti in un vicolo cieco.
In bocca al lupo.


----------



## Scaredheart (30 Ottobre 2015)

Non riesco a leggere la tua risposta


----------



## Anonimo1523 (30 Ottobre 2015)

*Rileggiti tra dieci anni ...*



Giulia92 ha detto:


> 23 io, 24 lui. Ma perche' sembra un racconto da quindicenne? Che ho detto di male? Io posso continuare sulla linea morbida e meno problematica ora che ha questi problemi, ma in futuro la situazione andra' affrontata per forza di cose. Un rapporto di coppia e' fatto da 2 persone come giustamente avete detto, il cammino lo dobbiamo fare insieme, ma io devo aiutarlo a scagliare le ancore che si porta dietro o se no il nostro cammino non andra' mai avanti.
> Comunque avete ragione, sono stata stupida a scrivere d'impulso. Giustamente non lo conoscete e quindi non potete darmi chissa' quale aiuto.
> 
> Grazie lo stesso


15 anni e sono stati anche troppo buoni.


----------



## Brunetta (31 Ottobre 2015)

La giovinezza è il tempo degli amori che per alcuni sono fondamentali. Ci sono giovani che non vivono le relazioni con intensità, ma non mi sembra il tuo caso Giulia.
Anch'io vedo nel tuo ragazzo problemi che vuole nascondere e rimuovere. Non è una buona cosa e fa temere una predisposizione alla depressione che non è essere un po' giù, ma una malattia grave.
Se fossi tua madre ti direi di scappare a gambe levate e, ovviamente, non lo faresti.
Se fossi la madre di lui lo avrei già portato da uno specialista.
Temo che proprio con te e soprattutto con te lui non voglia manifestare il suo disagio, perché lo vive come una sua parte non amabile. Più tu mostri di vederla e di volerla conoscere e prendertene cura, più lui si sente esposto e destabilizzato.Penso che tu sia in una relazione difficile.
Un abbraccio.


----------



## Giulia92 (31 Ottobre 2015)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> Non riesco a leggere la tua risposta


La mia risposta e' uscita nel commento numero 27 



Brunetta ha detto:


> La giovinezza è il tempo degli amori che per alcuni sono fondamentali. Ci sono giovani che non vivono le relazioni con intensità, ma non mi sembra il tuo caso Giulia.
> Anch'io vedo nel tuo ragazzo problemi che vuole nascondere e rimuovere. Non è una buona cosa e fa temere una predisposizione alla depressione che non è essere un po' giù, ma una malattia grave.
> Se fossi tua madre ti direi di scappare a gambe levate e, ovviamente, non lo faresti.
> Se fossi la madre di lui lo avrei già portato da uno specialista.
> ...


Ciao Brunetta. Certo che non scapperei via, non scapperei via mai perche' lo amo, ma non solo per questo. Tu scapperesti di fronte ad una persona (che conosci) che ha dei problemi? Che ha bisogno di aiuto? Io non riuscirei a voltare le spalle cosi, a comportarmi cosi tanto da egoista, forse sarebbe la strada piu' semplice, ma non la strada giusta. I suoi genitori sono sicura che non si siano mai accorti del disagio che si porta dentro. Forse perche' e' bravo a mascherarlo o forse perche' loro non sono molto attenti. Conoscendoli voto per la seconda opzione. Il tuo commento mi ha fatto venire in mente una frase che mi disse lui, frase che avevo rimosso. Per farla breve lui una volta affermo' che quando le persone si aprono totalmente, fanno vedere i loro problemi, diventono deboli e vulnerabili. Quindi in un certo senso non dire nulla e' una sorta di autoprotezione. Perche' secondo lui c'e' sempre qualcuno disposto a sfruttare le tue debolezze per farti del male. Il suo discorso era all'incirca questo.
Ieri sera volevo uscire per vederlo, l'ho chiamato, mi ha detto che non aveva voglia e che stava a casa. Abbiamo parlato un pochino al telefono e dopo aver attaccato ho fatto una cosa stupida/carina. Gli ho mandato una mia foto con il volto triste e con la scritta "Pero' mi manchi tanto". Non so se questo gesto sia servito a qualcosa, non so se lui abbia usato questo periodo per ragionare sui suoi problemi, insomma... Mi ha risposto scrivendomi testuali parole "Un giorno avrai tutte le risposte che meriti, ma devi aspettare il momento in cui io me la sento. Puo' essere domani, come tra 1 mese o 1 anno e dovrai aiutarmi, perche' da solo non ce la faccio. Di te mi fido." L'ho copiato identico a come l'ha scritto. Qualcosa si sta muovendo  e pensa, sono felice, molto felice per questa cosa, ma inizio anche ad aver paura. Spero che non si porti dentro un macigno troppo grande. Ha comunque fatto dei passi avanti, finalmente mi ha confessato d'aver dei problemi, si sta aprendo. E' gia' qualcosa no?


----------



## Scaredheart (31 Ottobre 2015)

Giulia92 ha detto:


> Lui sa come sono, sa che sono comprensiva. La sera in cui ci conoscemmo, dopo 5 minuti che parlavamo mi disse "Mi piaci da morire perche' tu hai la dolcezza che piace a me" parole che mai scordero' in vita mia. All'inizio pensai che fosse una frase alternativa per provarci, ma col tempo capii che non era cosi. Era sincero. Frasi cosi me le dice spesso, quindi direi che sa quanto sono comprensiva e dolce. Pero' hai ragione, *io ho cercato di nascondergli il piu' possibile la mia sofferenza. Non gli ho mai voluto dare questo peso, ho cercato in tutti i modi di non farglielo notare, per non farlo star male.* Forse ho sbagliato e forse devo essere piu' schietta nel dirgli che cosi fa male pure a me.
> 
> Ve lo giuro, non ho mai incontrato una persona cosi straordinaria e unica. E' diverso da qualsiasi persona, all'apparenza sembra uno come tanti, ma quando lo si consoce si capisce che e' fatto tutto a modo suo.


Ecco, infatti lui pensa il contrario, ovvero che soffriresti a sapere cosa ha passato. Invece tu dovresti fargli notare che tu soffri più adesso! 

Anche io ho avuto un'infanzia non bella, il mio ex sapeva ed era la persona sbagliata, troppo basico per certe cose (anche io ero tentata a non parlarne con nessuno dopo lui). Il mio attuale partner sa più del mio ex perché è comprensivo, introspettivo, e alla luce di quello che sa è anche garbato nei modi, per non ferirmi. Anzi spesso ha curato le mie ferite. Vi auguro di raggiungere la medesima confidenza.


----------



## Brunetta (31 Ottobre 2015)

Giulia92 ha detto:


> La mia risposta e' uscita nel commento numero 27
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sì adesso scapperei.

Ma è la vita che porta a togliersi illusioni sulle capacità terapeutiche dell'amore.
Sono contenta che lui ti abbia riconosciuto le tue capacità di accoglienza.


----------



## spleen (31 Ottobre 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sì adesso scapperei.
> 
> *Ma è la vita che porta a togliersi illusioni sulle capacità terapeutiche dell'amore.*
> Sono contenta che lui ti abbia riconosciuto le tue capacità di accoglienza.


Già, chiamasi sindrome da crocerossina e ne ho viste di persone rovinate ( letteralmente rovinate ) grazie a cio.


----------



## Alessandra (31 Ottobre 2015)

Giulia92 ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti, sono Giulia. Ho seriamente bisogno d'aiuto. Sono fidanzata  con il mio ragazzo da 1 anno e 8 mesi circa, e' una persona fantastica,  ma complessa allo stesso tempo. Le cose sono peggiorate 2 mesi fa. La  sua migliore amica ha avuto un incidente ed e' in coma da allora. Lui e'  sempre stato un ragazzo con dei "lati oscuri" che non conosco, lati che  sporadicamente lo allontanavano da me, ma ora la situazione e'  peggiorata drasticamente. In questi due mesi ci siamo visti veramente  pochissimo, soprattutto rispetto a prima. La meta' delle volte in cui  gli scrivo mi risponde sempre dicendomi che e' stanco per colpa del  lavoro e che non ha voglia di uscire. E' una scusa, visto che non ha mai  avuto problemi di tale tipo, anzi tutt'altro. Le volte in cui ci  vediamo e' quasi sempre assente. Mi dispiace un sacco per la sua amica,  ma questa e' solamente la goccia che ha fatto traboccare il vaso. Ha  sempre avuto comportamenti strani, vi faccio qualche esempio: Lui odia i  TG. Voi penserete che possa essere una cosa normale, ma non lo e' se  fatta in quel modo. Li odia perche' danno notizie brutte e lui le brutte  notizie non le vuole sentire, vuole proprio rimanere nell'ignoranza.  Una volta mi disse circa "Io nascondo di proposito la testa sotto la  sabbia, non voglio venire a consocenza di certe schifezze, ne ho gia'  viste troppe" provai a sofferarmi sul "Ne ho gia viste troppe" ma feci  un clamoroso buco nell'acqua. Divago' e non scoprii nulla. Odia a morte  la Chiesa, assolutamente non in modo Blasfemo, ma la odia proprio.  "Pedofili del cavolo" questo e' il suo motto e non sente ragioni. Anche  quando gli faccio notare il bene che fa e ha fatto la Chiesa lui mi  risponde sempre alla stessa maniera "Il bene che hanno fatto e faranno,  sara' sempre minore alla malvagita' che hanno espanso" E' un odio quasi  morboso, non lo capisco. Anche prima dell'incidente della sua amica,  c'erano volte in cui usciva con me, stava con me, ma era come se non ci  fosse. Fingeva sempre che andasse tutto bene, ma capivo che c'era  qualcosa che non andava, anche se negava. Ci sono state volte in cui e'  stato assente pure durante i rapporti sessuali, c'era fisicamente, ma  non mentalmente! Mi dava quasi l'idea che non gli piacesse, che quasi  soffrisse. Ovviamente alla domanda "Tutto bene amore?" rispondeva "Si,  certo!" facendo un sorrisetto falso. E' un ragazzo fantastico sotto  tutti gli altri punti di vista, e' dolce, senisibile, intelligente,  bello e via dicendo. E' anche un ragazzo popolare, ha molti amici etc.  All'apparenza sembra una persona senza problemi. Ma ha questi  comportamenti che non riesco a capire. So che ha avuto un infanzia non  facile, ma non so moltissimo su questa cosa. E' una cosa che mi ha  riferito il suo migliore amico, che a quanto pare ne sa molto piu' di  me... Ho provato sempre a spronarlo a parlarmi, dicendogli che so che ha  qualcosa che si tiene dentro, ma non sono mai riuscita a farlo aprire.  Solo una volta insistetti tantissimo, litigammo veramente male e lui si  lascio' andare un pochino. Mi disse (con gli occhi lucidi) "Quello che  ho dentro io inevitabilmente fa male alle persone che mi amano.  Raccontai tutto alla mia ex e da quel giorno il nostro rapporto cambio'  radicalmente. La feci soffrire, gli diedi un peso che non le  apparteneva, finendo per schiacciarla. Non voglio che accada lo stesso  con te. I problemi miei sono solo miei. Non bisogna mai lamenterasi  della propria vita e non bisogna mai raccontare i propri problemi alle  persone, e' molto meglio cosi, fidati di me." Non mi lascio' neanche  replicare che se ne ando' di casa (eravamo a casa mia, dei miei) non so  cosa significhino quelle parole. So solo che in 1 anno e 8 mesi di  fidanzamento l'ho visto piangere solo alla notizia dell'incidente della  sua amica e che vederlo con gli occhi lucidi in quella situazione e'  stata una cosa atipicamente strana. Provai a tornare sul discorso piu'  volte, ma lui nego' di aver detto tali cose. Anzi ribadiva di star  benissimo e che non ha nulla di cui lamentarsi.
> 
> A me questa  situazione preoccupa un sacco. Ho paura per lui e per noi. Mi accorgo  che la cosa lo sta logorando, ma lui non si apre. Ha quel concetto  assurdo del "non lamentarsi mai, non bisogna lamentarsi" che odio con  tutta me stessa, perche' me lo sta portando via. La situazione inizia a  pesare anche a me. Non voglio tradirlo, non ci ho nemmeno pensato, ma ho  notato che inesorabilmente mi sto raffreddando un po' pure io. Non  voglio raffreddarmi!! Non deve assolutamente accadere questa cosa. Io  devo e voglio aiutarlo, lo amo, voglio che lui stia meglio. Cosa devo  fare? Aiutatemi voi, io non so che fare. Ho pensato di parlare con i  suoi genitori, di farmi aiutare dai miei etc. Ma ho paura di fare  disastri. So che non e' la solita storia di tradimento, ma questa cosa  ci sta uccidendo. Io voglio lottare per il nostro rapporto, voglio  aiutare colui che amo, colui che per me e' la persona piu' fantastica di  questo pianeta, ma non so come fare. Lui ha bisogno d'aiuto, non e' una  persona che ama far la vittima o le scenate per attirare l'attenzione.  Anzi tutt'altro, si chiude come un riccio e dice che va sempre tutto  bene...Ma ha davvero bisogno di aiuto e io non so come fare a darglielo.
> Aiutatemi per favore..Ho perso ill conto delle notti in bianco che ho passato a piangere...


Ciao Giulia,  benvenuta. 
Cosi', come prima impressione,;leggendoti,  mi viene da pensare che questo ragazzo non ti ama più. 
La scusa del lavoro e anche il dispiacere per l'amica in coma non sono giustificazioni sufficienti per non vederti. 
Dirada la sua presenza perché secondo me non ti ama più. 
Non tutti sono chiari quando vogliono lasciare. 
Allora molti usano la tecnica del diradarsi. ...
Che fa capire all'altro che qualcosa è cambiato e forse "prepara" per un eventuale "sai cara....ho bisogno di una pausa".
Puó avere I problemi che vuoi. ...ma ho l'impressione che stai trovando giustificazioni per non vedere che lui non è più coinvolto come prima. 
Questa è la mia impressione. ...poi, potrei sbagliarmi.


----------



## Giulia92 (31 Ottobre 2015)

Non sono una crocerossina suicida. Aiuto le persone che amo, a patto che vogliano farsi aiutare, ma non mi faccio portare nel fosso con loro. Aiuto finche' posso. Col mio ragazzo sto facendo lo stesso e lui finalmente mi ha teso la mano. Io lotto per le persone che amo, faccio solo questo. Nulla di particolare, e' una cosa che fanno tutti. 

Non credo proprio che mi voglia lasciare. E' un ragazzo schietto, non farebbe questi teatrini se volesse lasciarmi. Odia queste cose. Da quando stiamo insieme l'ho sempre visto parlare chiaro con tutti quanti, dicendo anche cose scomode senza troppi problemi. Anzi ieri mi ha teso la mano, finalmente. 
Non ho nemmeno detto che non ci vediamo affatto, ci vediamo veramente poco rispetto a prima, ma sono sicura che ora le cose miglioreranno. 
Vi terro' aggiornati sulla situazione. Siete stati tutti gentilissimi, mi avete aiutata tantissimo


----------



## Tradito? (31 Ottobre 2015)

Alessandra ha detto:


> Ciao Giulia,  benvenuta.
> Cosi', come prima impressione,;leggendoti,  mi viene da pensare che questo ragazzo non ti ama più.
> La scusa del lavoro e anche il dispiacere per l'amica in coma non sono giustificazioni sufficienti per non vederti.
> Dirada la sua presenza perché secondo me non ti ama più.
> ...


[emoji106] 
A volte le cose sono semplici


----------



## Alessandra (31 Ottobre 2015)

Giulia92 ha detto:


> Non sono una crocerossina suicida. Aiuto le persone che amo, a patto che vogliano farsi aiutare, ma non mi faccio portare nel fosso con loro. Aiuto finche' posso. Col mio ragazzo sto facendo lo stesso e lui finalmente mi ha teso la mano. Io lotto per le persone che amo, faccio solo questo. Nulla di particolare, e' una cosa che fanno tutti.
> 
> Non credo proprio che mi voglia lasciare. E' un ragazzo schietto, non farebbe questi teatrini se volesse lasciarmi. Odia queste cose. Da quando stiamo insieme l'ho sempre visto parlare chiaro con tutti quanti, dicendo anche cose scomode senza troppi problemi. Anzi ieri mi ha teso la mano, finalmente.
> Non ho nemmeno detto che non ci vediamo affatto, ci vediamo veramente poco rispetto a prima, ma sono sicura che ora le cose miglioreranno.
> Vi terro' aggiornati sulla situazione. Siete stati tutti gentilissimi, mi avete aiutata tantissimo


Lo spero per te. Non è detto che chi è schietto con gli amici e con gli altri,  lo sia anche con il partner. 
A volte entrano in gioco anche il timore di ferire o il non sapere se tagliare I ponti sia veramente la scelta giusta. 
Questo, in generale. Non sto dicendo sia il tuo caso. 

In bocca al lupo, cara. 
Spero tornerai qui per aggiornarci con buone news


----------



## Tessa (1 Novembre 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> offrigli una birra e chiedigli della sua squadra del cuore.    ascoltalo, sorridigli e sbottonagli i calzoni e ficca una mano dentro.   senza fare niente di che.   solo tieniglielo in mano.      ha bisogno di calore.   non di tensioni.
> 
> non vuole una psicanalista.   vuole una fidanzata.       sii una fidanzata paziente.    prima o poi tirerà giù il muro.
> 
> ...


Io a volte non capisco proprio la tua volgarita' gratuita.


----------



## disincantata (1 Novembre 2015)

Tessa ha detto:


> Io a volte non capisco proprio la tua volgarita' gratuita.



MI Sono stupita pure io, in piu' con una ragazzina.


----------



## Tessa (1 Novembre 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> perdona l'estrema crudezza.    non ha bisogno di aiuto.   ha bisogno di un pompino.  anche 2.
> 
> lui, per quanto ti sembri strano, è in equilibrio.   precario,non duraturo,ma è in equilibrio.  sa di potersi ancora permettere di sparire un paio di giorni.   senza dover rendere spiegazioni a nessuno.
> è un privilegio non da poco.
> ...


E a ridaje. 
Ma ti sembrano consigli da dare?
Sono 'perplessa'.


----------



## Tessa (1 Novembre 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> La giovinezza è il tempo degli amori che per alcuni sono fondamentali. Ci sono giovani che non vivono le relazioni con intensità, ma non mi sembra il tuo caso Giulia.
> Anch'io vedo nel tuo ragazzo problemi che vuole nascondere e rimuovere. Non è una buona cosa e fa temere una predisposizione alla depressione che non è essere un po' giù, ma una malattia grave.
> Se fossi tua madre ti direi di scappare a gambe levate e, ovviamente, non lo faresti.
> Se fossi la madre di lui lo avrei già portato da uno specialista.
> ...


Non avrei potuto esprimere meglio quello che penso anche io.


----------



## Tessa (1 Novembre 2015)

disincantata ha detto:


> MI Sono stupita pure io, in piu' con una ragazzina.


Una ragazzina, appena iscritta, che espone un problema non facile, e le si consiglia di risolverlo facendo pompini.


----------



## perplesso (1 Novembre 2015)

disincantata ha detto:


> MI Sono stupita pure io, in piu' con una ragazzina.





Tessa ha detto:


> E a ridaje.
> Ma ti sembrano consigli da dare?
> Sono 'perplessa'.





Tessa ha detto:


> Una ragazzina, appena iscritta, che espone un problema non facile, e le si consiglia di risolverlo facendo pompini.


se vi siete limitate a leggere quello, spiacemi ma avete capito niente.  come fermarsi a guardare il dito di chi ti indica la Luna.

tant'è che Giulia ha compreso il senso del messaggio.   ed è quello che conta, in fondo


----------



## Tessa (1 Novembre 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> se vi siete limitate a leggere quello, spiacemi ma avete capito niente.  come fermarsi a guardare il dito di chi ti indica la Luna.
> 
> tant'è che Giulia ha compreso il senso del messaggio.   ed è quello che conta, in fondo


Il senso lo abbiamo capito anche noi. E' che c'e' modo e modo per esprimere un concetto. 
Giulia si e' dimostrata fin troppo matura, a dispetto di chi le ha dato della quindicenne.


----------



## perplesso (1 Novembre 2015)

Tessa ha detto:


> Il senso lo abbiamo capito anche noi. E' che c'e' modo e modo per esprimere un concetto.
> Giulia si e' dimostrata fin troppo matura, a dispetto di chi le ha dato della quindicenne.


permettimi di dubitare del fatto che abbiate capito, altrimenti non avreste fatto quell'osservazione.

credere che a 23 anni ci si possa scandalizzare per un certo linguaggio è molto più offensivo che darle della quindicenne.
cosa che peraltro non ho fatto.

quello che conta è che il messaggio sia stato da lei compreso.   il resto è francamente ozioso.


----------



## Fiammetta (1 Novembre 2015)

Tessa ha detto:


> Una ragazzina, appena iscritta, che espone un problema non facile, e le si consiglia di risolverlo facendo pompini.


Ha 23 anni non si è ragazzini da mo', se no davvero stiamo a giustificare chi li chiama bamboccioni... Detto questo Perplesso è crudo nell'esprimersi, sicuramente.


----------



## Brunetta (1 Novembre 2015)

Comunque il senso è di farsi in quattro per uno pieno di problemi e di conquistarne la fiducia dimostrando disponibilità sessuale da geisha.


----------



## perplesso (1 Novembre 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Comunque il senso è di farsi in quattro per uno pieno di problemi e di conquistarne la fiducia dimostrando disponibilità sessuale da geisha.


no.   è dimostrarsi parte della soluzione e non parte del problema.

che il suo fidanzato abbia dei problemi reali è ancora da dimostrare.   a meno che si consideri problema avere un carattere chiuso.


----------



## Tessa (1 Novembre 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> permettimi di dubitare del fatto che abbiate capito, altrimenti non avreste fatto quell'osservazione.
> 
> credere che a 23 anni ci si possa scandalizzare per un certo linguaggio è molto più offensivo che darle della quindicenne.
> cosa che peraltro non ho fatto.
> ...


Allora diciamo che un certo linguaggio offende me. 
A maggior ragione se il contenuto va oltre, potresti trovare un modo piu' elegante per esprimerlo. Ed avresti tutto da guadagnarci.


----------



## disincantata (1 Novembre 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> permettimi di dubitare del fatto che abbiate capito, altrimenti non avreste fatto quell'osservazione.
> 
> credere che a 23 anni ci si possa scandalizzare per un certo linguaggio è molto più offensivo che darle della quindicenne.
> cosa che peraltro non ho fatto.
> ...



Dipende da come sono le ragazzine.  IO NE  ho una che non si scandalizzava neanche a 14 ed una che ci resterebbe malissimo a 25 e pure la grande che ne ha 39.  DIVERSISSIME  tra loro.


----------



## Fiammetta (1 Novembre 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Comunque il senso è di farsi in quattro per uno pieno di problemi e di conquistarne la fiducia dimostrando disponibilità sessuale da geisha.


Guarda Bruni io più o meno all'età di 20 anni ero fidanzata con un ragazzo che poi per vicissitudini familiari entro' in depressione. Ecco l'unica cosa che mi sconsigliarono di fare era tampinarlo sul perché e il per come e cercarlo di farlo aprire a forza. Lui da solo mi raccontava i suoi tormenti quando si sentiva, io non ero la sua geisha ma sicuramente ero molto dolce e comprensiva con lui perché quello di cui aveva bisogno almeno con me era non sentirsi sotto osservazione. Spero di essermi spiegata


----------



## Tessa (1 Novembre 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Comunque il senso è di farsi in quattro per uno pieno di problemi e di conquistarne la fiducia dimostrando disponibilità sessuale da geisha.


Si ecco appunto che ci sarebbe da dissentire anche sul contenuto. Ma mi sono limitata alla forma.


----------



## perplesso (1 Novembre 2015)

Tessa ha detto:


> Allora diciamo che un certo linguaggio offende me.
> A maggior ragione se il contenuto va oltre, potresti trovare un modo piu' elegante per esprimerlo. Ed avresti tutto da guadagnarci.





disincantata ha detto:


> Dipende da come sono le ragazzine.  IO NE  ho una che non si scandalizzava neanche a 14 ed una che ci resterebbe malissimo a 25 e pure la grande che ne ha 39.  DIVERSISSIME  tra loro.


Giulia non si è scandalizzata e ha compreso il senso generale dei miei messaggi.   questo conta.

Ovvio che se si fosse stranita, avrei adeguato il mio registro.    così non è stato, quindi la vostra contestazione non ha senso.


----------



## disincantata (1 Novembre 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> Giulia non si è scandalizzata e ha compreso il senso generale dei miei messaggi.   questo conta.
> 
> Ovvio che se si fosse stranita, avrei adeguato il mio registro.    così non è stato, quindi la vostra contestazione non ha senso.



IO MI SONO stupita. Tutto qui. Non ti avevo mai letto in quel modo o mi è sfuggito.


----------



## Brunetta (1 Novembre 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Guarda Bruni io più o meno all'età di 20 anni ero fidanzata con un ragazzo che poi per vicissitudini familiari entro' in depressione. Ecco l'unica cosa che mi sconsigliarono di fare era tampinarlo sul perché e il per come e cercarlo di farlo aprire a forza. Lui da solo mi raccontava i suoi tormenti quando si sentiva, io non ero la sua geisha ma sicuramente ero molto dolce e comprensiva con lui perché quello di cui aveva bisogno almeno con me era non sentirsi sotto osservazione. Spero di essermi spiegata



Sarà stato positivo per lui. Non so per te.
Non consiglierei a nessuno e nessuna persona giovane di mettersi a disposizione del benessere dell'altro. È proprio un'idea funzionale e utilitaristica delle relazioni che ritengo sbagliato.


----------



## perplesso (1 Novembre 2015)

disincantata ha detto:


> IO MI SONO stupita. Tutto qui. Non ti avevo mai letto in quel modo o mi è sfuggito.


Disy a parte che chiamare ragazzina una 23enne non è una buona idea perchè la svaluti come persona.

il senso di un esprimersi un modo così "fprte" è quello di focalizzare su quello che è il rapporto con un uomo dal carattere chiuso.

se tu ad uno così stai addosso o peggio gli proponi una terapia (quale poi non si capisce) lo perdi, perchè vive come un'aggressione la tua azione.

perchè intuisce che tu lo consideri "malato" quando magari lui ha solo bisogno di pace e dei suoi tempi per decidere che può fidarsi di te ed aprirsi, coi suoi modi.

se invece vede che lo consideri "malato" ti vedrà come una nemica.   e ti allontanerà.   e Giulia voleva e vuole salvare il suo rapporto.

perchè una persona fortemente introversa non è malata.   ha una diffidenza maggiore della media a fidarsi del prossimo.   molto semplice.


----------



## Fiammetta (1 Novembre 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sarà stato positivo per lui. Non so per te.
> Non consiglierei a nessuno e nessuna persona giovane di mettersi a disposizione del benessere dell'altro. È proprio un'idea funzionale e utilitaristica delle relazioni che ritengo sbagliato.


Ma io stavo bene, nel senso che sapevo benissimo cosa facevo, considera che a quell'eta' io lavoravo e vivevo già da sola, diciamo che ero già bella matura  e potevo permettermi da  un punto di vista emotivo, di porgere la spalla a chi ne aveva bisogno. Non dico che sia stato  facile ma l'alternativa era abbandonarlo ... In certi casi o reggi o lasci non ci sono vie di mezzo, credimi. Comunque si è ripreso


----------



## Fiammetta (1 Novembre 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sarà stato positivo per lui. Non so per te.
> Non consiglierei a nessuno e nessuna persona giovane di mettersi a disposizione del benessere dell'altro. È proprio un'idea funzionale e utilitaristica delle relazioni che ritengo sbagliato.


E comunque se uno è depresso voglia di sollazzarsi con la ragazza non ne ha. Dura la depressione.


----------



## Brunetta (1 Novembre 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ma io stavo bene, nel senso che sapevo benissimo cosa facevo, considera che a quell'eta' io lavoravo e vivevo già da sola, diciamo che ero già bella matura  e potevo permettermi da  un punto di vista emotivo, di porgere la spalla a chi ne aveva bisogno. Non dico che sia stato  facile ma l'alternativa era abbandonarlo ... In certi casi o reggi o lasci non ci sono vie di mezzo, credimi. Comunque si è ripreso


La sindrome della crocerossina è diffusa e può colpire chiunque.

Peccato che poi il paziente quando sta meglio va altrove. Quasi sempre.


----------



## Fiammetta (1 Novembre 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> La sindrome della crocerossina è diffusa e può colpire chiunque.
> 
> Peccato che poi il paziente quando sta meglio va altrove. Quasi sempre.


No lo lasciai io, dopo che mi trasferì a lavorare a Firenze ,  ma ormai stava bene da un po'  Siamo rimasti in ottimi rapporti peraltro


----------



## perplesso (1 Novembre 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> La sindrome della crocerossina è diffusa e può colpire chiunque.
> 
> Peccato che poi il paziente quando sta meglio va altrove. Quasi sempre.


ciò che ha scritto Giulia nel post 32 smonta la tua tesi.     prendetala almeno in considerazione l'ipotesi che sto ragazzo sia solo molto molto introverso.

lo ero e lo sono anch'io, nel reale.


----------



## Brunetta (1 Novembre 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> ciò che ha scritto Giulia nel post 32 smonta la tua tesi.     prendetala almeno in considerazione l'ipotesi che sto ragazzo sia solo molto molto introverso.
> 
> lo ero e lo sono anch'io, nel reale.


Ho un figlio molto introverso. Non consiglierei mai alla sua deliziosa ragazza di mettersi al suo servizio. Ovviamente non consiglio nulla perché me ne guardo bene di interferire,


----------



## perplesso (1 Novembre 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ho un figlio molto introverso. Non consiglierei mai alla sua deliziosa ragazza di mettersi al suo servizio. Ovviamente non consiglio nulla perché me ne guardo bene di interferire,


perchè interpreti come "mettersi al servizio" un normale essere solo affettuosi e non assillanti.

sono certo che ti guardi bene dall'interferire.


----------



## Spot (1 Novembre 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> Disy a parte che chiamare ragazzina una 23enne non è una buona idea perchè la svaluti come persona.
> 
> il senso di un esprimersi un modo così "fprte" è quello di focalizzare su quello che è il rapporto con un uomo dal carattere chiuso.
> 
> ...


Una persona introversa è introversa e basta, non è nemmeno questione di fiducia.
Ma consigliare ad una ragazza di essere accomodante e paziente mettendosi al totale servizio della tranquillità d'animo di lui nell'attesa che tiri giù il muro non mi sembra un consiglio saggio.


----------



## perplesso (1 Novembre 2015)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> Una persona introversa è introversa e basta, non è nemmeno questione di fiducia.
> Ma consigliare ad una ragazza di essere accomodante e paziente mettendosi al totale servizio della tranquillità d'animo di lui nell'attesa che tiri giù il muro non mi sembra un consiglio saggio.


eppure quello che ci ha riferito Giulia indica che la cosa con lui sta facendo effetto.

avresti ragione se si volesse trarre una regola generale da questa storia, ma qui si voleva dare un consiglio finalizzato.

semmai l'obiezione da farsi è: questo modo di fare va bene estemporaneamente? sì

va bene come condotta abituale?   magari no.   o quantomeno potrebbe essere alla lunga improduttivo.

ma una volta che lui ha buttato giù il muro, credo che il problema non si porrà più.


----------



## Spot (1 Novembre 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> eppure quello che ci ha riferito Giulia indica che* la cosa con lui sta facendo effetto*.
> 
> avresti ragione se si volesse trarre una regola generale da questa storia, ma qui si voleva dare un consiglio finalizzato.
> 
> ...


Per il messaggio che lui le ha mandato?
Perdonami, ma due ragazzi (anche giovani) che si frequentano da quasi due anni o iniziano ad imparare a comunicare, in due, o non comunicano affatto.
E' impensabile che in una coppia uno dei due debba attendere le "concessioni" dell'altro. Nonchè scorretto da chi si sente in diritto di dover dare concessioni.


----------



## perplesso (2 Novembre 2015)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> Per il messaggio che lui le ha mandato?
> Perdonami, ma due ragazzi (anche giovani) che si frequentano da quasi due anni o iniziano ad imparare a comunicare, in due, o non comunicano affatto.
> E' impensabile che in una coppia uno dei due debba attendere le "concessioni" dell'altro. Nonchè scorretto da chi si sente in diritto di dover dare concessioni.


impensabile no, visto che è successo.      scorretto....non lo so.    io non vedo qualcuno che concede.

io vedo più uno che ha paura ad aprirsi per N motivi che Giulia non ci ha potuto/voluto dire ed una ragazza che fiduciosamente aspetta non una concessione ma un segnale che le confermi che ne vale la pena.


----------



## ipazia (2 Novembre 2015)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> Una persona introversa è introversa e basta, non è nemmeno questione di fiducia.
> Ma consigliare ad una ragazza di essere accomodante e paziente mettendosi al totale servizio della tranquillità d'animo di lui nell'attesa che tiri giù il muro non mi sembra un consiglio saggio.


Quoto.

E significa anche, implicitamente, chiederle di fare per due. Cosa tutt'altro che saggia...

Un discorso è mettersi in attesa attiva, e cioè concentrata su se stessa e sulle sue priorità...certa che lui ha le risorse per fare e poi arrivare...certezza ragionevole e data da dati di realtà, non da parole seminate...

Un discorso è mettersi in attesa passiva, ossia con lo sguardo rivolto a lui nel'attesa che lui prima o poi butti giù un muro per chiedere ulteriore aiuto fra l'altro..sguardo e azioni...stile maternage..."ti coccolo tesoro, mentre tu raccogli le forze"...

Lei non mi sembra in attesa attiva....il suo sguardo è tutto girato su di lui...ma nell'attesa di lui e nella preoccupazione di lui...e questo porta fuori linea entrambi...

mah...

...poi forse non c'è che da batterci il naso in queste cose...si impara, sperando di non farsi troppo male...alle volte il prezzo per questa confusione fra attese è caro..molto caro.


----------



## sienne (2 Novembre 2015)

Ciao Giuglia,

cosa ti preoccupa realmente? 

Seguendo le tue descrizioni del tuo ragazzo, non vedo una persona poi così problematica. Ma una persona molto sensibile e introversa che ha trovato questo suo modo di gestire il suo mondo. Capisco bene del possibile perché non guarda un TG. Capisco bene la rabbia che può covare verso l'istituzione Chiesa. Capisco bene, del perché trattiene certi dolori o suoi pensieri per se stesso. Te lo ha pure detto: non vuole dare a te e a voi un peso inutile. Un peso, che possa prendere un sopravvento verso quello che di bello state vivendo. Io ho avuto un'infanzia difficile e una adolescenza molto tormentosa, per via di avvenimenti che ho vissuto molto pesanti. Non sono mai stata capace a condividere più di tanto. E quando l'ho fatto, non ho toccato la vicinanza ... ma il peso di una proiezione dell'immaginario dell'altro e tutto ciò ha influenzato enormemente la relazione. Dovendo anche vedere, come l'altra persona stava male per me. 

Non metterlo così alle strette. Non soffocarlo con domande su domande, anche se lo fai solo periodicamente. State assieme da quasi due anni. Sono tanti, ma sono anche pochi. Dagli tempo ... dà del tempo a voi. La cosa più importante in una relazione è il sapere che l'altro c'è ... che l'altro accetta i nostri tempi ... che l'altro cura e rispetta i nostri silenzi. Il suo migliore amico te lo ha già detto più volte: ti farà partecipe prima o poi, ma seguendo i suoi ritmi. E il fatto che lui ha una mente aperta verso un possibile aiuto professionale ti dovrebbe far capire che non è uno che vuole fuggire ai problemi, ma è disposto ad affrontarli. Abbi più fiducia in lui ... una fiducia che riguarda il suo ritmo di come affrontare la sua e la vostra vita. 


sienne


----------



## Giulia92 (2 Novembre 2015)

Ciao a tutti. Mi piace come scrivete, sembrate davvero persone che sanno quel che dicono. 
Sinceramente non ho ritenuto offensivo il messaggio di Perplesso. Non posso dire che quelli siano i miei modi, e' nel mio carattere essere piu' pacata e non amo molto i modi troppo aggressivi. A primo impatto mi ha dato una strana impressione pure a me, ma poco dopo ho capito bene il senso del suo messaggio e l'ho apprezzato. Credo che Perplesso volesse semplicemente dire che devo stare tranquilla e serena, senza dargli problemi o preoccupazioni. E' stato un messaggio scritto in maniera forte, ma e' stato altrettanto forte il significato. Quindi va bene cosi, non ci sono problemi. Non conosco Perplesso, ma penso che lui abbia scritto cosi per farmi arrivare il messaggio nella maniera piu' diretta possibile. Questa e' la mia interpretazione. 

Siete tutti adorabili, in un modo o nell'altro cercate di prendervi cura di me e la cosa mi rende molto felice. Come ho gia' detto siamo persone diverse, ma anche molto simili. La nostra e' sempre stata una relazione intensa dall'inizio e lui e' sempre stato un libro aperto su tutto, tranne che su queste cose. Io a lui sto dando molto, ma non e' che lui non mi sta dando nulla. Vorrei ricordarvi che 2 mesi fa ha praticamente perso anche la sua migliore amica. Sono batoste difficili da superare. Lui mi ha aiutata tantissimo in un sacco di situazioni, la mia relazione non e' unilaterale. Siamo in 2, ci aiutiamo in 2 e la viviamo in 2. Stiamo attrevarsando un periodo difficile, ma io credo che la vita sia sempre difficile. Dovrei arrendermi subito? Ma a questo punto tutti i discorsi sul nostro futuro insieme non avrebbero senso. Ora lui ha questo problema, ma anche se non lo avesse, in futuro forse potrebbe arrivare qualche altra difficolta', allora a sto punto mi chiedo che senso abbia stare con lui, che senso ha impegnarsi con qualcuno se alla prima vera e grossa difficolta' si getta subito la spugna. 
Siamo sempre stati bene insieme, la nostra relazione non e' mai stata composta da fase depressive o cose di sto genere. Lui di tanto in tanto si e' sempre preso del tempo per stare da solo, ma il suo stare da solo ha un motivo ben preciso. Motivo che sto cercando di scoprire. Siamo stati insieme questo week end. Siamo stati bene, felici e sereni per quanto ci sia possibile in questo periodo. Non l'ho assillato, non ho accennato nessun discorso problematico ed e' stato bello stare nuovamente con lui. Lo vedevo piu' sereno rispetto al solito. I vostri consigli fanno effetto, perlomeno cosi sembra. Avete giustamente intuito una cosa: Lui non si fida quasi di nessuno, ha tanti amici, conosce tantissime persone, ma si fida di pochi. Vi sembrera' assurdo leggere questa cosa, ma lui e' un ragazzo ottimista, lo e' di natura, ma allo stesso malfidente verso le persone. Non giudica senza conoscere, ma prima di lasciarsi andare ci mette moltissimo tempo. Ci ha messo parecchio tempo anche a fidarsi di me. 

Oggi sono anche uscita con il suo migliore amico, abbiamo parlato del mio ragazzo. Mi ha riferito alcune cose... Tipo che lui parla moltissimo di me quando esce con loro, che gli dice spesso che per me si butterebbe sotto un treno e cose di questo genere. Fin qui direi tutto nella norma, piu o meno. Ma la cosa che piu' mi ha colpito e' la seguente, cerchero' di fare un breve riassunto. Il suo amico a quanto pare sa gia' tutto o quasi, sa quello che si porta dentro il mio ragazzo e dice che la cosa che piu' odia il mio ragazzo e' passare per vittima (secondo il suo amico tra l'altro lo e') e che non vuole essere trattato con compassione. Poi a quanto pare non dice a nessuno di questi problemi perche' non si fida e soprattutto perche' non vuole far soffrire le persone che lo amano. Lui e' sicuro che si aprira' con me e mi ha detto che quando lo fara' dovro' essere molto forte perche' sara' una mazzata. Ultima cosa, ha aggiunto che secondo lui, il mio ragazzo ha le spalle piu' larghe di me, lui, e tutti le persone che lo amano messe insieme. Scusatemi, non credo d'essermi spiegata benissimo. 

Io vi dico che ho paura, ho davvero tanta paura. Ho paura per lui, perche' lo conosco bene, perche' so quanto e' sensibile e perche' l'idea che abbia dovuto subire certe cose (idee e pensieri che faccio io) mi uccide. Ha sempre avuto quel vizio di sminuirsi, che e' assurdo. Una volta andammo in montagna insieme, il terreno era un po' umido, scivolo' e col braccio cadde su un sasso, si taglio' e gli dovettero mettere 10 punti. Non un taglio enorme, ma nemmeno piccolo. Prima che lo cucissero continuava a sminuire la cosa, a cercare di tranquillizzarmi in tutti i modi e io ero agitata, ma nella norma. Fa sempre cosi su ogni cosa. Anche quando ha problemi gravi, sminuisce la cosa, quasi a voler dimostrare che sta bene e che non c'e' mai nulla di cui preoccuparsi. Quasi a non voler mai dare nessuna preoccupazione a chi lo ama. Fa la stessa cosa anche con i miei problemi, anche quando faccio casini, magari seri (ed e' gia' capitato) lui sminuisce la cosa non mi fa mai pesare nulla, piuttosto si carica sulle sue spalle anche i miei problemi, ma guai a rinfacciare qualcosa.

Ho scritto un poema, perdonatemi. Mi sono lasciata andare....

Grazie a tutti, siete gentilissimi!


----------



## perplesso (3 Novembre 2015)

va tutto bene  

lui sa benissimo che sei la donna per la vita.    ma il suo istinto primario a proteggerti è talmente espanso che fatica a gestirlo.

mi ci gioco quello che vuoi che lui è intimamente convinto che avrebbe potuto fare qualcosa per la sua amica, per salvarla.   e su questo ci si arrovella.


----------



## Falcor (3 Novembre 2015)

Ciao giulia, leggendo cosa scrivi di lui penso che hai trovato una persona buona, che conosce il profondo significato dell'amore e lo amplifica fino a farlo diventare sacrificio per quelli che ha accanto. Quello che ti direi è di fidarti di lui, amarlo e lasciarti amare, a modo suo. Il tempo aiuta e quando si sentirà pronto si aprirà. Immagino che la sua chiusura faccia male, quando ami qualcuno non vorresti che avesse segreti, anche se sono segreti volti a tutelarti. La mia ex ci ha messo anni a raccontarmi tutto della sua infanzia/adolescenza, perché lo stesso parlarne le faceva male. Credo sia lo stesso anche per lui. Quindi non puoi fare altro che amarlo sapendo che hai accanto una persona che mette te prima di se stesso, non se ne trovano molti in giro al giorno d'oggi


----------



## Giulia92 (4 Novembre 2015)

Falcor ha detto:


> Ciao giulia, leggendo cosa scrivi di lui penso che hai trovato una persona buona, che conosce il profondo significato dell'amore e lo amplifica fino a farlo diventare sacrificio per quelli che ha accanto. Quello che ti direi è di fidarti di lui, amarlo e lasciarti amare, a modo suo. Il tempo aiuta e quando si sentirà pronto si aprirà. Immagino che la sua chiusura faccia male, quando ami qualcuno non vorresti che avesse segreti, anche se sono segreti volti a tutelarti. La mia ex ci ha messo anni a raccontarmi tutto della sua infanzia/adolescenza, perché lo stesso parlarne le faceva male. Credo sia lo stesso anche per lui. Quindi non puoi fare altro che amarlo sapendo che hai accanto una persona che mette te prima di se stesso, non se ne trovano molti in giro al giorno d'oggi


Infatti e' cosi. Lui sa benissimo cosa significa amare, sa bene cos'e' l'amore. Io infatti mi fido, altrimenti non sarei ancora fidanzata con lui se fosse il contrario. Hai ragione. Mette prima me di se stesso.
Io credo che il suo migliore amico lo stia spronando ad aprirsi di piu' con me, perche' lui a differenza di prima (forse era colpa mia che lo assllivao, come avete detto voi) sta facendo passi da gigante in pochissimo tempo, oppure semplicemente ha capito che si puo' davvero fidare di me. Insomma, il motivo preciso di questi progressi non lo conosco, ma va bene cosi. Anche se.....


Ieri siamo usciti insieme, ha buttato giu' una piccola parte del muro che si tiene dentro. Su un certo lato aveva ragione lui, era meglio se certe cose non venivo a saperle. Ora sono io ad avere un problema, non so bene come potro' metabolizzare queste cose. Dall'altro lato invece ora siamo in due! Lui non e' da solo e io sto scoprendo l'ultimo lato della persona che amo, saro' ben felice di aiutarlo. Mano nella mano andremo avanti per la nostra strada insieme.


P.S: Qualcuno aveva detto che forse il mio ragazzo si sente in colpa per la sua amica. No, non e' cosi. Lui non si e' addossato alcuna, ne ha pensato che avrebbe potuto far qualcosa. La sera che e' successo io e lui eravamo insieme e la sua amica era a piu' di 100kilometri di distanza.


----------



## perplesso (4 Novembre 2015)

Vedi che il principio di non aggressione funziona? 

e vedi che aveva ragione lui ad essere cauto nell'aprirsi perchè ci sono argomenti che è difficile metabolizzare?

prendetevi il tempo necessario,ragazzi.    lo avete.


----------



## Falcor (4 Novembre 2015)

Giulia92 ha detto:


> Su un certo lato aveva ragione lui, era meglio se certe cose non venivo a saperle. Ora sono io ad avere un problema, non so bene come potro' metabolizzare queste cose.


Un boccone amaro spesso rimane sullo stomaco ad una persona nsola, ma diviso tra due persone lo si digerisce prima e meglio


----------



## Giulia92 (5 Novembre 2015)

Sta buttando giu' tutto, ormai credo che non si fermera' piu' e che un po' alla volta tirera' fuori tutto. Su mia iniziativa ieri abbiamo deciso d'andare a vivere da soli. Alla luce di tutto quello che ho scoperto, lui non puo' e non deve piu' stare in quella casa.


----------



## disincantata (5 Novembre 2015)

Giulia92 ha detto:


> Sta buttando giu' tutto, ormai credo che non si fermera' piu' e che un po' alla volta tirera' fuori tutto. Su mia iniziativa ieri abbiamo deciso d'andare a vivere da soli. Alla luce di tutto quello che ho scoperto, lui non puo' e non deve piu' stare in quella casa.



NON SO  se sia la soluzione giusta, non per te. Stai attenta.  Deve farsi seguire da uno specialista  o il male che ha subito ti si ritorcera' contro nel tempo.


----------



## Giulia92 (5 Novembre 2015)

disincantata ha detto:


> NON SO  se sia la soluzione giusta, non per te. Stai attenta.  Deve farsi seguire da uno specialista  o il male che ha subito ti si ritorcera' contro nel tempo.


Ha subito brutte cose, ma per fortuna non ha subito abusi. Me lo ha specificato lui stesso senza che gli chiedessi nulla. 
E' in una situazione complicata ed e' anche confuso. Da un lato ha subito cose pesanti da parte dei genitori, in particolare dalla madre, piu' che dal padre. Ma dall'altra parte si sente anche male a parlare della madre. Cioe' lui pur sapendo che la madre ha sbagliato su determinate cose, si sente come se la tradisse a parlare di queste cose. Perche' nonostante tutto vuole ancora molto bene a lei. Ha bisogno di staccarsi dal nucleo famigliare, anche perche' lui con la madre non ci va nemmeno molto d'accordo. Anzi, non ci va d'accordo per niente, ma le vuole comunque molto bene.
Per me questa e' la soluzione migliore e lo sa anche lui. Avevamo gia' parlato di convivenza tanto tempo fa, ora cercheremo di affrettare un po' i tempi. In due sara' tutto piu' facile, io credo che ce la faremo da soli. Se non sara' cosi ci faremo aiutare da uno specialista, tanto lui si e' gia' detto disponibile a "frequentarne" uno.


----------



## ipazia (5 Novembre 2015)

disincantata ha detto:


> NON SO  se sia la soluzione giusta, non per te. Stai attenta.  Deve farsi seguire da uno specialista  o il male che ha subito ti si ritorcera' contro nel tempo.


già...

mi sa che a volte non si può che prendersela sul naso...

anche se la auguro di no.


----------



## Falcor (5 Novembre 2015)

disincantata ha detto:


> NON SO  se sia la soluzione giusta, non per te. Stai attenta.  Deve farsi seguire da uno specialista  o il male che ha subito ti si ritorcera' contro nel tempo.


Condivido ciò che hai scritto e inoltre aggiungerei, giulia attenta a non diventare poi la sua unica ancora di salvezza. Può essere spesso un'arma a doppio taglio.


----------



## sienne (5 Novembre 2015)

Ciao

lui stesso le ha detto, che un percorso terapeutico sarebbe da fare. 
Da qui, c'è la volontà ... apertura verso ciò che gli fa male e lo tormenta. 

Ci sono le basi. In bocca al lupo. 


sienne


----------



## perplesso (5 Novembre 2015)

*mi rivolgo agli utenti più anziani.  forumisticamente*

Solo a me Giulia fa tornare in mente Millepensieri?


----------



## Tessa (5 Novembre 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> Solo a me Giulia fa tornare in mente Millepensieri?


Non conosco Millepensieri ma ho avuto l'impressione che Giulia conoscesse gia' te....


----------



## emme76 (5 Novembre 2015)

I genitori lasciali stare, è una cosa che dovete discutere tra di voi.


----------



## Giulia92 (5 Novembre 2015)

La nostra vita non e' un problema unico. Abbiamo questo problema, ma abbiamo iniziato a risolverlo insieme. Per il resto va tutto bene. La nostra relazione non e' mai stata basata su dei problemi. E' sempre andata bene con alti e bassi come e' normale che sia. Ma non siamo una coppia depressa o isterica. Io son felice d'andare a vivere con lui, cosa che poi avverra' con l'anno nuovo. Ho chiesto aiuto per un problema singolo e ben preciso, per quanto grande sia, ma sempre e solo un problema resta.

Siete comunque favolosi a preoccuparvi per me in questo modo. Razionalmente io mi rendo conto che ormai sono inquadrata e decisa a fare questa cosa. Per quanto tutti mi possano dare dei consigli so che sulla convivenza ormai ho preso la mia decisione e difficilmente la cambiero'. Sono certa che andra' bene e chissa', magari un giorno vi scrivero' solo per darvi belle notizie.... Sarebbe una bella cosa.


----------



## disincantata (5 Novembre 2015)

Giulia92 ha detto:


> La nostra vita non e' un problema unico. Abbiamo questo problema, ma abbiamo iniziato a risolverlo insieme. Per il resto va tutto bene. La nostra relazione non e' mai stata basata su dei problemi. E' sempre andata bene con alti e bassi come e' normale che sia. Ma non siamo una coppia depressa o isterica. Io son felice d'andare a vivere con lui, cosa che poi avverra' con l'anno nuovo. Ho chiesto aiuto per un problema singolo e ben preciso, per quanto grande sia, ma sempre e solo un problema resta.
> 
> Siete comunque favolosi a preoccuparvi per me in questo modo. Razionalmente io mi rendo conto che ormai sono inquadrata e decisa a fare questa cosa. Per quanto tutti mi possano dare dei consigli so che sulla convivenza ormai ho preso la mia decisione e difficilmente la cambiero'. Sono certa che andra' bene e chissa', magari un giorno vi scrivero' solo per darvi belle notizie.... Sarebbe una bella cosa.



Auguri cara. Continua a leggere il forum, ogni tanto, potra' ' servirti per tanto altro.


----------



## ipazia (5 Novembre 2015)

Giulia92 ha detto:


> La nostra vita non e' un problema unico. Abbiamo questo problema, ma abbiamo iniziato a risolverlo insieme. Per il resto va tutto bene. La nostra relazione non e' mai stata basata su dei problemi. E' sempre andata bene con alti e bassi come e' normale che sia. Ma non siamo una coppia depressa o isterica. Io son felice d'andare a vivere con lui, cosa che poi avverra' con l'anno nuovo. Ho chiesto aiuto per un problema singolo e ben preciso, per quanto grande sia, ma sempre e solo un problema resta.
> 
> Siete comunque favolosi a preoccuparvi per me in questo modo. Razionalmente io mi rendo conto che ormai sono inquadrata e decisa a fare questa cosa. *Per quanto tutti mi possano dare dei consigli so che sulla convivenza ormai ho preso la mia decisione e difficilmente la cambiero'. Sono certa che andra' bene e chissa', magari un giorno vi scrivero' solo per darvi belle notizie.... Sarebbe una bella cosa.*



Giulia...per quanto mi riguarda ho espresso pareri, non consigli...e non è preoccupazione, ma condivisione di esperienza 

Li ho espressi per due motivi, il primo fa bene a me condividere alcune riflessioni e sono convinta che le esperienze condivise possano essere bagaglio per chi lo vuole usare. E' esperienza di vita regalata, e con il piacere di farlo. 

Io, i consigli che avevano dato a me, molto simili a quelli dati a te, li ho usati dopo dieci anni...non si erano rovinati nel frattempo e mi hanno fatto bene in certi momenti, quando ho avuto bisogno di ricordare a me stessa che andava tutto bene lo stesso. Non servivano più lo scopo per cui erano stati espressi allora, ma sono diventate carezze, a volte ruvide, ma carezze...

Io spero che i nostri pareri ti servano come carezze...in fondo è a te stessa che unicamente rispondi e mi sembra che questo sia comunque un bene


----------



## Giulia92 (5 Novembre 2015)

disincantata ha detto:


> Auguri cara. Continua a leggere il forum, ogni tanto, potra' ' servirti per tanto altro.


Certo, continuero' a leggere il forum e magari commentero' qualche volta se me la sentiro'. Grazie mille!



ipazia ha detto:


> Giulia...per quanto mi riguarda ho espresso pareri, non consigli...e non è preoccupazione, ma condivisione di esperienza
> 
> Li ho espressi per due motivi, il primo fa bene a me condividere alcune riflessioni e sono convinta che le esperienze condivise possano essere bagaglio per chi lo vuole usare. E' esperienza di vita regalata, e con il piacere di farlo.
> 
> ...


Ho apprezzato ogni singolo commento che mi avete dedicato. Non so se mi sono espressa male, ma non volevo dire che non calcolo i vostri commenti, anzi tutt'altro. Il mio commento era piu' rivolto alla mia testardaggine. Ho letto con attenzione ogni cosa che avete scritto e l'ho immagazzinata dentro me. Credo, forse mi sbaglio, che soprattutto le esperienze altrui siano le piu' utili. Sono sempre stata un ottima lettrice e una grande osservatrice. Non l'ho scritto, ma ho scoperto questo forum qualche anno fa, quando il mio ex ragazzo mi tradi'. Girovagavo su Internet cercando articoli sul tradimento e trovai questo sito. Non mi iscrissi, ero piu' piccola all'epoca e metabolizzai il tutto con le mie amiche. Insieme a tantissime lacrime e a tantissima cioccolata, ma di tanto in tanto leggevo questo Forum (e non solo) e immagazzinavo tutto. Ho capito che il mio ragazzo e' quello giusto per me perche' e' quello che ho sempre sognato. Non gli ho dovuto mai dire nulla sul suo comportamento e sul suo modo di esprimermi amore, si e' sempre comportato come piace a me, perche' lui e' cosi. Perfetto per me.

La mia preoccupazione piu' grande sulla convivenza riguarda il lato economico. Non sono laureata da molto e lavoro da un paio di mesi, non ho praticamente soldi da parte e non guadagno chissa' cosa. Lui lavorando da piu' tempo e' ovviamente messo meglio di me sotto questo profilo, ma io non voglio fare la sanguisuga. Mi preoccupa molto questa cosa, soprattutto perche' ho un contratto a tempo determinato e non indeterminato che scade a fine Novembre. Spero che venga rinnovato.


----------



## ipazia (5 Novembre 2015)

Giulia92 ha detto:


> Certo, continuero' a leggere il forum e magari commentero' qualche volta se me la sentiro'. Grazie mille!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Le esperienze altrui sono utili se rilette alla propria luce...se no diventano modelli da seguire...e lo stesso vale per la testardaggine..che a volte si può trasformare in determinazione altre può diventare un legaccio, un guinzaglio per la propria libertà di cambiare idea e anche trasformarsi nel tempo...

La perfezione per fortuna non è di questo mondo...la cosa importante, non è la perfezione, ma che quello in cui si decide di stare funzioni in modo da creare benessere e che comprenda anche il dolore, con attenzione al fatto che il dolore sia utile ad apprendere e non diventi un giogo o un rifugio...

La questione economica....la risolverete insieme...e mi sembra giusto che tu non voglia fare la sanguisuga 
Anche se il concetto importante è che tu segua il desiderio di realizzare i tuoi desideri anche attraverso il lavoro e l'espressione di te nel mondo....e non soltanto attraverso la coppia 

quell'espressione di te e soltanto di te appartiene ad un "fatto" che non può essere "sfatto"...ed è vitale...che la coppia resti o meno....è nutrimento per te e per chi ti sta accanto...e non parlo di soldi, parlo di soddisfazione e appagamento di sè da condividere con l'altro...

Allora teniamo le dita incrociate fino a fine novembre...ti rinnoveranno a tempo determinato o pensi in un qualche cambiamento?


----------



## perplesso (5 Novembre 2015)

Giulia92 ha detto:


> Certo, continuero' a leggere il forum e magari commentero' qualche volta se me la sentiro'. Grazie mille!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


cerchiamo di essere positivi anche per il lavoro


----------



## Falcor (6 Novembre 2015)

Giulia92 ha detto:


> La mia preoccupazione piu' grande sulla convivenza riguarda il lato economico.


Son sempre stato un convinto sostenitore del "due cuori e una capanna". Se ci si ama e si sta bene insieme i problemi economici son l'ultima cosa. In bocca al lupo per il lavoro


----------



## Giulia92 (6 Novembre 2015)

ipazia ha detto:


> Le esperienze altrui sono utili se rilette alla  propria luce...se no diventano modelli da seguire...e lo stesso vale per  la testardaggine..che a volte si può trasformare in determinazione  altre può diventare un legaccio, un guinzaglio per la propria libertà di  cambiare idea e anche trasformarsi nel tempo...
> 
> La perfezione per fortuna non è di questo mondo...la cosa importante,  non è la perfezione, ma che quello in cui si decide di stare funzioni in  modo da creare benessere e che comprenda anche il dolore, con  attenzione al fatto che il dolore sia utile ad apprendere e non diventi  un giogo o un rifugio...
> 
> ...


Infatti ho detto che lui e' perfetto per me, ma so benissimo che non  esiste la perfezione ed e' meglio cosi. Un mondo popolato da persone  perfette sarebbe un mondo popolato dalla monotonia. Condivido tutto cio'  che hai scritto.
Nella mia precedente relazione ho fatto l'errore di  annullarmi quasi totalmente per la relazione. Smorzando le mie  passioni, le mie idee e via dicendo. Ero piccola (nemmeno troppo lo  ammetto) ingenua e anche stupida. Quando quella storia e' finita, dopo  aver metabolizzato il suo tradimento, ho analizzato ogni singola cosa in  maniera razionale e mi sono promessa che una cosa del genere non la  faro' mai piu'. Mi e' servita di lezione. Io ho i miei spazi, la mia  vita che continua anche fuori dalla coppia e via dicendo. Lui mi  incentiva ad avere una vita mia, una parte che lo riguardi di meno ed e'  la stessa cosa che faccio io con lui. Non siamo una di quelle coppie  che si chiude a riccio su stessa, per fortuna. Anzi nemmeno per fortuna,  sono scelte nostre. 

Guarda il mio capo continua a dirmi di star  tranquilla e che mi rinnovera' il contratto perche' secondo lui me la  cavo gia' bene. Io spero che sia cosi, ma ci vado comunque con i piedi  di piombo. Spero che me lo rinnovi e che lo faccia a tempo  indeterminato, ma sarei gia' felice ad avere un rinnovo di almeno 6  mesi. Anche se ovviamente spero nel tempo indeterminato. Pero' cerco di  stare con i piedi per terra.



perplesso ha detto:


> cerchiamo di essere positivi anche per il lavoro


Si dai 



Falcor ha detto:


> Son sempre stato un convinto sostenitore del "due cuori e una capanna". Se ci si ama e si sta bene insieme i problemi economici son l'ultima cosa. In bocca al lupo per il lavoro


Insomma, sarebbe bello che fosse realmente cosi. Pero' io credo che avere problemi economici vada a toccare anche parti nervose del nostro cervello, parti che a lungo andare andranno a causare problemi pure nella coppia. Stress, nervosisimo etc. Ho sempre pensato che l'amore ci debba esser per forza in una coppia, ma che vada coltivato giorno dopo giorno e in un certo senso vada protetto da determinate interferenze. Ovviamente penso che se ci si ama veramente si supera insieme ogni ostacolo, ma e' meglio non metterlo a dura prova perche' prima o poi la corda si spezza. Oddio, sono incapace di spiegarmi in una maniera che sia lontanamente decente. Spero tu abbia capito cosa voglio dire


----------



## Falcor (7 Novembre 2015)

Ho capito cosa intendi  E so bene che i soldi aiutano, e conosco coppie che finché c'eran soldi sembravano baciate da una qualche divinità, poi appena son sorti dei problemucci economici son iniziate a vacillare. Però resto dell'idea che se una coppia davvero ha basi solide e forti non è la mancanza della vacanza costosa o cene in ristoranti super lussuosi ciò che può metterla in crisi


----------



## disincantata (7 Novembre 2015)

Falcor ha detto:


> Ho capito cosa intendi  E so bene che i soldi aiutano, e conosco coppie che finché c'eran soldi sembravano baciate da una qualche divinità, poi appena son sorti dei problemucci economici son iniziate a vacillare. Però resto dell'idea che se una coppia davvero ha basi solide e forti non è la mancanza della vacanza costosa o cene in ristoranti super lussuosi ciò che può metterla in crisi



Non credo, a parte per determinate persone, che sia la mancanza della vacanza costosa o la cena al ristorante a mettere in crisi, ma la mancanza dei soldi per pagare affitto mutuo o fare la spesa ,  quella si che mette a dura prova le relazioni, e di questi tempi c'e' gente messa così purtroppo. 

Perche' soprattutto in una giovane coppia difficilmente lo stipendio di uno basta per mandare avanti la 'famiglia' e la maggior parte oggi tende a tenere separati i soldi. NON vedono l'unione completa  tra loro nel bene o nel male. 

Visto nelle relazioni delle figlie.


----------



## perplesso (7 Novembre 2015)

Tessa ha detto:


> Non conosco Millepensieri ma ho avuto l'impressione che Giulia conoscesse gia' te....


probabilmente perchè io ed il suo fidanzato abbiamo un carattere molto simile


----------



## Giulia92 (9 Novembre 2015)

disincantata ha detto:


> Non credo, a parte per determinate persone, che sia la mancanza della vacanza costosa o la cena al ristorante a mettere in crisi, ma la mancanza dei soldi per pagare affitto mutuo o fare la spesa ,  quella si che mette a dura prova le relazioni, e di questi tempi c'e' gente messa così purtroppo.
> 
> Perche' soprattutto in una giovane coppia difficilmente lo stipendio di uno basta per mandare avanti la 'famiglia' e la maggior parte oggi tende a tenere separati i soldi. NON vedono l'unione completa  tra loro nel bene o nel male.
> 
> Visto nelle relazioni delle figlie.


Esatto. Non mi riferivo di certo alle cose sfarzose. Ma a situazioni ben piu' complicate e complesse. A me piacerebbe tenere i soldi tutti in un unico conto. Come hanno sempre fatto i miei genitori, mi da' l'idea di unione massima. Ma questo lo si vedra' piu' avanti. 

Comunque le cose stanno andando meglio. Abbiamo ricominciato a vederci tanto, anzi forse pure piu' di prima


----------



## Scaredheart (9 Novembre 2015)

Giulia92 ha detto:


> Esatto. Non mi riferivo di certo alle cose sfarzose. Ma a situazioni ben piu' complicate e complesse. A me piacerebbe tenere i soldi tutti in un unico conto. Come hanno sempre fatto i miei genitori, mi da' l'idea di unione massima. Ma questo lo si vedra' piu' avanti.
> 
> Comunque le cose stanno andando meglio. Abbiamo ricominciato a vederci tanto, anzi forse pure piu' di prima


Buon segno, sono felice per voi :bacissimo: 

Non farti schiacciare dai suoi problemi però,lui ha le spalle grandi


----------



## disincantata (9 Novembre 2015)

Giulia92 ha detto:


> Esatto. Non mi riferivo di certo alle cose sfarzose. Ma a situazioni ben piu' complicate e complesse. A me piacerebbe tenere i soldi tutti in un unico conto. Come hanno sempre fatto i miei genitori, mi da' l'idea di unione massima. Ma questo lo si vedra' piu' avanti.
> 
> Comunque le cose stanno andando meglio. Abbiamo ricominciato a vederci tanto, anzi forse pure piu' di prima



:up::up::up:


----------



## Giulia92 (20 Novembre 2015)

Stava andando tutto cosi bene, ma ora non so cosa gli sia preso.

Ieri sera ha buttato giu' anche l'ultimo muro. Lo ha fatto di sua spontanea volonta', senza che io gli mettessi pressioni. Ci sono un sacco di cose orribili che ha passato, e' stato doloroso ascoltarlo, ma andava fatto! Non mi pento di questo. Posso dire che per aver passato cosi tante cose e' davvero normale. Qualsiasi altra persona che conosco sarebbe rimasta molto piu' segnata, questo e' il mio pensiero, che puo' essere piu' o meno corretto. 

C'e' un pero'! Stamattina ci siamo sentiti su Whatsapp e andava tutto bene. Nel pomeriggio gli ho scritto se aveva voglia d'uscire a cena stasera, ci ha messo un sacco a rispondermi e quando l'ha fatto mi ha scritto solamente "Ho bisogno di stare un po' da solo, scusa." dopo questo messaggio e' scomparso. Telefono spento, facebook disconnesso, mail etc. Irreperibile. Sono andata a casa sua uscita dal lavoro, per avere informazioni dalla sua famiglia. A quanto pare oggi ha staccato prima del previsto, e' andato a casa mentre i suoi erano ancora al lavoro, ha preso le chiavi della baita in montagna che hanno, ed ha lasciato scritto su un foglio: "Sono in baita, non so quando torno" Questo e' quello che mi hanno riferito i genitori. Mi hanno pure fatto vedere il foglio. Continuavano a dirmi "stai tranquilla sara' andato a far festa con gli amici" peccato che ho chiamato il suo miglior amico e mi ha detto che pure loro hanno provato a contattarlo, invano. Quindi non e' andato di certo con gli amici, come dicono i suoi genitori. Genitori che se ne fregano allegramente e che non si fanno troppi problemi sul dove sia o non sia lui. 
Ho pensato d'andare a cercarlo in baita, ma dovrei farmi mezz'ora d'auto e 1 ora e 15 circa di cammino su un sentiero di montagna. E' buio, fa abbastanza freddo ed ho paura ad andarci da sola... 

Mi sta facendo impazzire questa situazione. Sono su di giri, agitata e nervosa... Sto sclerando! Mi ha mozzato le gambe questo comportamento. Non ha mai fatto cosi, scomparire proprio senza rimaner reperibile. Tutte le altre volte che faceva cosi, restava comunque reperibile. Avrei voluto affrontare la cosa con lui, ma ora non posso. 

Non sono lucida, mi sento esaurita oggi.


----------



## Brunetta (20 Novembre 2015)

Giulia92 ha detto:


> Stava andando tutto cosi bene, ma ora non so cosa gli sia preso.
> 
> Ieri sera ha buttato giu' anche l'ultimo muro. Lo ha fatto di sua spontanea volonta', senza che io gli mettessi pressioni. Ci sono un sacco di cose orribili che ha passato, e' stato doloroso ascoltarlo, ma andava fatto! Non mi pento di questo. Posso dire che per aver passato cosi tante cose e' davvero normale. Qualsiasi altra persona che conosco sarebbe rimasta molto piu' segnata, questo e' il mio pensiero, che puo' essere piu' o meno corretto.
> 
> ...


Evidentemente averti raccontato le cose gliele ha rese più presenti e le percepisce stando con te.
Ha bisogno di una pausa.
Ripeto che l'amore è importante, ma non cambia le persone e non è taumaturgico. Considera la possibilità che questa storia non vada avanti.


----------



## Fiammetta (20 Novembre 2015)

Giulia92 ha detto:


> Stava andando tutto cosi bene, ma ora non so cosa gli sia preso.
> 
> Ieri sera ha buttato giu' anche l'ultimo muro. Lo ha fatto di sua spontanea volonta', senza che io gli mettessi pressioni. Ci sono un sacco di cose orribili che ha passato, e' stato doloroso ascoltarlo, ma andava fatto! Non mi pento di questo. Posso dire che per aver passato cosi tante cose e' davvero normale. Qualsiasi altra persona che conosco sarebbe rimasta molto piu' segnata, questo e' il mio pensiero, che puo' essere piu' o meno corretto.
> 
> ...


Calma, prevedibile che dopo averti parlato ieri sera abbia davvero bisogno di stare solo per raccogliere i suoi pensieri. Aspetta domani mattina, possibile che riaprirà il cellulare e potrai contattarlo. In caso non ti risponda e solo in quel caso puoi forzare un po' la situazione e cercare aiuto ai suoi amici,  andare insieme  a loro su alla baita.


----------



## perplesso (20 Novembre 2015)

Giulia92 ha detto:


> Stava andando tutto cosi bene, ma ora non so cosa gli sia preso.
> 
> Ieri sera ha buttato giu' anche l'ultimo muro. Lo ha fatto di sua spontanea volonta', senza che io gli mettessi pressioni. Ci sono un sacco di cose orribili che ha passato, e' stato doloroso ascoltarlo, ma andava fatto! Non mi pento di questo. Posso dire che per aver passato cosi tante cose e' davvero normale. Qualsiasi altra persona che conosco sarebbe rimasta molto piu' segnata, questo e' il mio pensiero, che puo' essere piu' o meno corretto.
> 
> ...


calma.   domenica sera torna.    buttare giù i muri fa entrare le truppe nemiche.   sta solo riorganizzando le sue difese.

non puoi affrontare la cosa con lui perchè il nemico è dentro di lui.    tornerà.


----------



## Giulia92 (21 Novembre 2015)

Per ora ancora niente... Ok aspetto, provo a lasciargli ancora un po' di tempo, ma non aspettero' tutto il giorno. Se non mi risponde entro le 14 andro' a cercarlo. Questa situazione mi sta dando troppo sui nervi. Questa volta non sono solamente preoccupata, sono anche molto arrabbiata con lui. Abbiamo deciso d'andare a vivere insieme, non puo' farmi queste cose. Stiamo per diventare ancora piu' uniti. Non mi piace che continui a lasciarmi fuori dalla sua vita in questo modo. Mi irrita la cosa.


----------



## perplesso (21 Novembre 2015)

ok. fagli capire che questo comportamento dopo che andrete a convivere non ti andrà più bene, ma senza usare toni aggressivi.

il tuo scopo è di farti ascoltare, non di fargli tirare su altri muri.


----------



## disincantata (21 Novembre 2015)

Giulia92 ha detto:


> Per ora ancora niente... Ok aspetto, provo a lasciargli ancora un po' di tempo, ma non aspettero' tutto il giorno. Se non mi risponde entro le 14 andro' a cercarlo. Questa situazione mi sta dando troppo sui nervi. Questa volta non sono solamente preoccupata, sono anche molto arrabbiata con lui. Abbiamo deciso d'andare a vivere insieme, non puo' farmi queste cose. Stiamo per diventare ancora piu' uniti. Non mi piace che continui a lasciarmi fuori dalla sua vita in questo modo. Mi irrita la cosa.



Per me sbagli,  ma potrei essere tua nonna, minimo tua madre, e riconosco in te una delle figlie, sempre impulsiva.

Ti ha scritto che vuole stare solo, aspetta lunedì.


----------



## ipazia (21 Novembre 2015)

Giulia92 ha detto:


> Per ora ancora niente... Ok aspetto, provo a lasciargli ancora un po' di tempo, ma non aspettero' tutto il giorno. Se non mi risponde entro le 14 andro' a cercarlo. Questa situazione mi sta dando troppo sui nervi. Questa volta non sono solamente preoccupata, sono anche molto arrabbiata con lui. Abbiamo deciso d'andare a vivere insieme, non puo' farmi queste cose. Stiamo per diventare ancora piu' uniti. Non mi piace che continui a lasciarmi fuori dalla sua vita in questo modo. Mi irrita la cosa.


Io posso anche capire come ti senti...ma, perdonami, sono problemi tuoi. Sia la rabbia sia la preoccupazione. 

Hai deciso di assumerti, con te stessa, la responsabilità di ascoltare lui. 
Lui ti aveva detto che non sarebbe stato leggero. 
E dal mio punto di vista hai sottovalutato le implicazioni di quel "non leggero". 
Che hai pensato solamente ai contenuti che dovevi ascoltare tu, ma poco sei stata attenta a considerare cosa potesse significare per lui lasciarsi vedere, e ancor meno hai pensato a te e ai tuoi bisogni in quelle implicazioni del suo esporsi a te...che il bisogno fondamentale che stai esprimendo è di essere rassicurata e confermata. 

Ma lui ha i cazzi suoi da sentire di nuovo, lasciar scorrere e mettere in ordine. Ed è un qualcosa che riguarda lui. Non te. E' la sua vita. Ed è sua responsabilità farsene carico...

E' vessatorio presentarti da lui...e fra l'altro è sintomo del fatto che non ti fidi di lui, della sua capacità di aver cura di se stesso nei suoi modi e nei suoi tempi...e più ancora che di lui, non ti fidi della vostra relazione..

Ergo...invece di scaricare su di lui, proprio perchè volete andare a vivere insieme, fatti carico innanzitutto di te stessa. 

In quella preoccupazione e in quella rabbia ci sei sostanzialmente tu, non lui...


----------



## Brunetta (21 Novembre 2015)

ipazia ha detto:


> Io posso anche capire come ti senti...ma, perdonami, sono problemi tuoi. Sia la rabbia sia la preoccupazione.






ipazia ha detto:


> Hai deciso di assumerti, con te stessa, la responsabilità di ascoltare lui.
> Lui ti aveva detto che non sarebbe stato leggero.
> E dal mio punto di vista hai sottovalutato le implicazioni di quel "non leggero".
> Che hai pensato solamente ai contenuti che dovevi ascoltare tu, ma poco sei stata attenta a considerare cosa potesse significare per lui lasciarsi vedere, e ancor meno hai pensato a te e ai tuoi bisogni in quelle implicazioni del suo esporsi a te...che il bisogno fondamentale che stai esprimendo è di essere rassicurata e confermata.
> ...



Quoto.
Ribadisco che  Giulia non ti rendi conto in quale relazione ti stai mettendo.


----------



## ipazia (21 Novembre 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> ok. fagli capire che questo comportamento dopo che andrete a convivere non ti andrà più bene, ma senza usare toni aggressivi.
> 
> il tuo scopo è di farti ascoltare, non di fargli tirare su altri muri.


scusami....ma io trovo già aggressivo, anche con tutta la dolcezza del mondo, stare con una persona chiedendole di essere diversa da ciò che è...anche nei comportamenti...che è vero possono essere modificati, ma non per richiesta...

i comportamenti si modificano per desiderio di modificarli, e non sempre basta, perchè certi comportamenti descrivono il proprio modo di essere in modo profondo....

fra l'altro, iniziare una convivenza con già una spunta di cambiamento a ciò che è...mah...trovo sia un presupposto molto poco benaugurante...

che un discorso è venirsi incontro e modularsi...ma se una persona ha modi e tempi di elaborazione dei fatti della vita, quei modi e quei tempi dicono di quella persona...dove trova spazio l'accettazione in una richiesta di modifica, modifica per un altro che non è se stesso fra l'altro...e se non c' è accettazione, dove si trova spazio di confronto e comunicazione della relazione stessa?

Fra l'altro...è lei insicura di sè stessa e della relazione, lui, dal mio punto di vista in questo modo sta dimostrando di saper e voler farsi carico di sè...il punto non è chiedere a lui di essere diverso, prima o dopo la convivenza poco conta...il punto è se giulia trova risposta ai suoi bisogni nel modo di essere e fare di lui...e prima ancora di questo, se giulia sa quali sono i bisogni che ha bisogno di soddisfare...

che un generico "ma ci amiamo alla follia"...non è bastante...

detto questo....sono convinta che a volte sia proprio necessario fare l'esperienza per comprendersi...che anche l'essere affascinata da un tipo come questo suo lui, risponde ad un bisogno di giulia...chissà se lei sa quale sia...


----------



## Giulia92 (22 Novembre 2015)

Avevate ragione voi, non sarei dovuta andare a cercarlo. Abbiamo litigato di brutto e son volate parole grosse, piu' da parte mia che sua, lo ammetto. Mi ha detto delle cose sui miei comportamenti che mi hanno fatta rimanere davvero malissimo 



ipazia ha detto:


> Io posso anche capire come ti senti...ma,  perdonami, sono problemi tuoi. Sia la rabbia sia la preoccupazione.
> 
> Hai deciso di assumerti, con te stessa, la responsabilità di ascoltare lui.
> Lui ti aveva detto che non sarebbe stato leggero.
> ...


Hai ragione. Sono praticamente le stesse cose che mi ha detto lui ieri. Peccato sia arrivato tardi il tuo messaggio...


----------



## Falcor (22 Novembre 2015)

Alla fine almeno hai compreso perché aveva bisogno di star solo? Nel senso, il perché è palese ma tu te ne sei fatta una ragione? Perché in futuro potrebbe ricapitare e dovrai esser pronta.


----------



## perplesso (22 Novembre 2015)

Giulia92 ha detto:


> Avevate ragione voi, non sarei dovuta andare a cercarlo. Abbiamo litigato di brutto e son volate parole grosse, piu' da parte mia che sua, lo ammetto. Mi ha detto delle cose sui miei comportamenti che mi hanno fatta rimanere davvero malissimo
> 
> 
> 
> Hai ragione. Sono praticamente le stesse cose che mi ha detto lui ieri. Peccato sia arrivato tardi il tuo messaggio...


hai fatto una cosa molto sciocca ed ora lo sai.    ti si era detto di non essere aggressiva, adesso sai che questo peggiora solo la situazione.

lui ha bisogno dei suoi tempi per imparare a fidarsi di te.   tu impiega questo tempo per imparare qualcosa su di te.

vedrai che il litigio si ricomporrà.


----------



## Nocciola (22 Novembre 2015)

Giulia92 ha detto:


> Stava andando tutto cosi bene, ma ora non so cosa gli sia preso.
> 
> Ieri sera ha buttato giu' anche l'ultimo muro. Lo ha fatto di sua spontanea volonta', senza che io gli mettessi pressioni. Ci sono un sacco di cose orribili che ha passato, e' stato doloroso ascoltarlo, ma andava fatto! Non mi pento di questo. Posso dire che per aver passato cosi tante cose e' davvero normale. Qualsiasi altra persona che conosco sarebbe rimasta molto piu' segnata, questo e' il mio pensiero, che puo' essere piu' o meno corretto.
> 
> ...


Pensa a te. Tu vuoi stare con un uomo che ha attegguamenti di questo tipo? Pensi di farcela? 
Io per esempio non lo accetterei. Per me sarebbe motivo di chiusura un fatto come questo. 
Quindi sai che lui può avere momenti così è non cambierà, potrebbe risuccedere. Sei pronta a tutto questo? L'amore non basta in questo casi


----------



## ipazia (22 Novembre 2015)

Giulia92 ha detto:


> Avevate ragione voi, non sarei dovuta andare a cercarlo. Abbiamo litigato di brutto e son volate parole grosse, piu' da parte mia che sua, lo ammetto. Mi ha detto delle cose sui miei comportamenti che mi hanno fatta rimanere davvero malissimo
> 
> 
> 
> Hai ragione. Sono praticamente le stesse cose che mi ha detto lui ieri. *Peccato sia arrivato tardi il tuo messaggio...*


...e invece è un bene 

hai seguito te stessa, hai conosciuto te stessa e ti sei fatta conoscere da lui e lui da te...anche questa è condivisione...ed è bene sia avvenuta...anche se non ti piace immagino

adesso lascia stare lui, e pensa a te...ti stai mettendo in una relazione non semplice e io ho la netta sensazione che tu sia spinta da cose che neanche sai...beh, volta lo sguardo su quelle..non su di lui...e accetta la realtà..questa relazione non è leggera...

non usare strategie...non cercare di compiacere lui e i suoi bisogni, per compiacere te stessa fra l'altro...è una trappola, e ci sei finita per direttissima infatti...ed è anche vessazione...

il cercare di dargli una dolcezza finalizzata al farlo aprire...se lo facessero a me il finale sarebbe tristo...molto...sarebbe un inganno...e lo è in fondo...e per me sarebbe imperdonabile...ma io sono rigida...

si da per il piacere di farlo, non per ottenere qualcosa in cambio...farlo per avere in cambio poi spinge a reagire al fatto che l'aspettativa è stato tradita...come hai fatto tu, precipitandoti da lui quasi a dire

"brutto stronzo, con quello che ho fatto adesso ti comporti così (io sono stata buona e tu)???"...e avanti la giostra...

ascoltati adesso. e smettila di stargli addosso..la questione, ansia e rabbia e preoccupazione, è un problema tuo. Assumitelo. Per te stessa. 

E chiediti da dove viene la tua non fiducia in lui...e la tua ansia di controllo...è importante..

Lui sta facendo quello che deve, e farlo bene è importante per entrambi, dopo che per lui...apprezza e guarda...e impara a godere del fatto che lui si prenda cura di sè, anche se tu non capisci il modo...e poi guarda se il suo modo è per te tollerabile...perchè se gli chiedessi di cambiarlo...gli faresti male...e creeresti falsità...

lui è questo...al netto dell'amore, chiediti se vuoi questo per te


----------



## Nocciola (22 Novembre 2015)

Giulia92 ha detto:


> Avevate ragione voi, non sarei dovuta andare a cercarlo. Abbiamo litigato di brutto e son volate parole grosse, piu' da parte mia che sua, lo ammetto. Mi ha detto delle cose sui miei comportamenti che mi hanno fatta rimanere davvero malissimo
> 
> 
> 
> Hai ragione. Sono praticamente le stesse cose che mi ha detto lui ieri. Peccato sia arrivato tardi il tuo messaggio...


Voce fuori dal coro. Hai fatto bene a cercarlo e a incazzarti. 
Io sparirei anche ora.


----------



## Dalida (23 Novembre 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Voce fuori dal coro. Hai fatto bene a cercarlo e a incazzarti.
> Io sparirei anche ora.


quoto.
ma cos'è? lui non vuole parlare, poi lui vuole stare solo, lui deve spegnere il cellulare ecc.
e lei? o si è in coppia e si parla oppure si sta soli.
stai molto attenta, giulia, rischi di finire a vivere con un uomo che ha in serbo per te molti silenzi. nella stessa casa, poi. non te lo auguro.


----------



## Giulia92 (23 Novembre 2015)

Ho capito benissimo i miei errori, in fin dei conti sono stata io che coi nervi a fior di pelle l'ho attaccato. Stiamo insieme da quasi 2 anni e io son sempre stata benissimo con lui. Ho sempre accettato anche i suoi momenti di solitudine, solo che e' mai scomparso come questa volta. Di solito era reperibile in qualche modo. La cosa mi ha dato molto fastidio. E' proprio la convivenza la cosa che mi spaventa di piu' ora come ora. Ho paura che lui mi tiri su un muro da un momento all'altro in casa nostra. Ho insistito io per farlo aprire, non mi pento di questa mia scelta, ma non mi aspettavo questa reazione. Ieri sera poi mi ha scritto un sms che recitava "Posso andare a bermi una birra con gli amici o verrai a cercarmi aggredendomi pure al bar?" mi ha fatta incazzare tantissimo. Primo per il messaggio provocatorio e secondo perche' lui sceso dalla montagna ha preferito uscire con i suoi amici, piuttosto di vedere me per chiarire la nostra litigata. Noi siamo ancora "nemici" (passatemi il termine) per la nostra discussione. Lui non si e' piu' fatto sentire. 

Sinceramente non lo capisco. Non aveva mai fatto cosi prima d'ora. So d'amarlo tantissimo, ma questi comportamenti non mi piacciono. Non so che fare e pensare.


----------



## perplesso (23 Novembre 2015)

Giulia92 ha detto:


> Ho capito benissimo i miei errori, in fin dei conti sono stata io che coi nervi a fior di pelle l'ho attaccato. Stiamo insieme da quasi 2 anni e io son sempre stata benissimo con lui. Ho sempre accettato anche i suoi momenti di solitudine, solo che e' mai scomparso come questa volta. Di solito era reperibile in qualche modo. La cosa mi ha dato molto fastidio. E' proprio la convivenza la cosa che mi spaventa di piu' ora come ora. Ho paura che lui mi tiri su un muro da un momento all'altro in casa nostra. Ho insistito io per farlo aprire, non mi pento di questa mia scelta, ma non mi aspettavo questa reazione. Ieri sera poi mi ha scritto un sms che recitava "Posso andare a bermi una birra con gli amici o verrai a cercarmi aggredendomi pure al bar?" mi ha fatta incazzare tantissimo. Primo per il messaggio provocatorio e secondo perche' lui sceso dalla montagna ha preferito uscire con i suoi amici, piuttosto di vedere me per chiarire la nostra litigata. Noi siamo ancora "nemici" (passatemi il termine) per la nostra discussione. Lui non si e' piu' fatto sentire.
> 
> Sinceramente non lo capisco. Non aveva mai fatto cosi prima d'ora. So d'amarlo tantissimo, ma questi comportamenti non mi piacciono. Non so che fare e pensare.


è incazzato perchè lo hai fatto sentire aggredito ed è la cosa che meno uno come lui tollera.

non è venuto a cercarti proprio per questo.    ti cercherà quando si sarà calmato.    e lì potrete parlarvi a cuore aperto e tu potrai rappresentargli il tuo fastidio per il suo comportamento.

con questo non voglia dire che non ci siano una nota di egoismo nel suo modo di fare.   anche 2-3 ce ne sono.

ma per accorciare la distanza, non devi più aggredirlo.     magari puoi fargli provare la stessa sensazione, sparendo a tua volta per qualche giorno.  o forse no, perchè la potrebbe prendere come una ripicca.

tu però devi dirglielo che una volta andati a convivere, dovrà modificare certe sue cose.    state insieme da 2 anni hai detto, quindi un minimo dovresti aver capito lui come approcciarlo.

parti sempre dal concetto che, nella sua testa, lui ti sta proteggendo.


----------



## Brunetta (23 Novembre 2015)

Giulia92 ha detto:


> Ho capito benissimo i miei errori, in fin dei conti sono stata io che coi nervi a fior di pelle l'ho attaccato. Stiamo insieme da quasi 2 anni e io son sempre stata benissimo con lui. Ho sempre accettato anche i suoi momenti di solitudine, solo che e' mai scomparso come questa volta. Di solito era reperibile in qualche modo. La cosa mi ha dato molto fastidio. E' proprio la convivenza la cosa che mi spaventa di piu' ora come ora. Ho paura che lui mi tiri su un muro da un momento all'altro in casa nostra. Ho insistito io per farlo aprire, non mi pento di questa mia scelta, ma non mi aspettavo questa reazione. Ieri sera poi mi ha scritto un sms che recitava "Posso andare a bermi una birra con gli amici o verrai a cercarmi aggredendomi pure al bar?" mi ha fatta incazzare tantissimo. Primo per il messaggio provocatorio e secondo perche' lui sceso dalla montagna ha preferito uscire con i suoi amici, piuttosto di vedere me per chiarire la nostra litigata. Noi siamo ancora "nemici" (passatemi il termine) per la nostra discussione. Lui non si e' piu' fatto sentire.
> 
> Sinceramente non lo capisco. Non aveva mai fatto cosi prima d'ora. So d'amarlo tantissimo, ma questi comportamenti non mi piacciono. Non so che fare e pensare.





perplesso ha detto:


> è incazzato perchè lo hai fatto sentire aggredito ed è la cosa che meno uno come lui tollera.
> 
> non è venuto a cercarti proprio per questo.    ti cercherà quando si sarà calmato.    e lì potrete parlarvi a cuore aperto e tu potrai rappresentargli il tuo fastidio per il suo comportamento.
> 
> ...


Non condivido.
Lui scarica su di lei.
Quando non vuole farlo si allontana.
Non credo proprio che lei potrà fargli cambiare questa modalità relazionale.


----------



## perplesso (23 Novembre 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non condivido.
> Lui scarica su di lei.
> Quando non vuole farlo si allontana.
> Non credo proprio che lei potrà fargli cambiare questa modalità relazionale.


non potresti essere più lontana dal vero.   e fidati che so quello che scrivo.    l'unica variabile non controllabile è data da ste famose cose di cui lui fa fatica a parlare e di cui Giulia, comprensibilmente, non ci dice.

la modalità relazionale lui la cambia di sicuro, se si convince che può fidarsi di lei.   ma davvero.

PS: la chiave sta nel convincere lui che Giulia non ha bisogno di essere protetta da lui.    non possiamo dirle noi come far arrivare il messaggio, perchè non conosciamo lui.    ma il nodo è quello.


----------



## Brunetta (23 Novembre 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> non potresti essere più lontana dal vero.   e fidati che so quello che scrivo.    l'unica variabile non controllabile è data da ste famose cose di cui lui fa fatica a parlare e di cui Giulia, comprensibilmente, non ci dice.
> 
> la modalità relazionale lui la cambia di sicuro, se si convince che può fidarsi di lei.   ma davvero.
> 
> PS: la chiave sta nel convincere lui che Giulia non ha bisogno di essere protetta da lui.    non possiamo dirle noi come far arrivare il messaggio, perchè non conosciamo lui.    ma il nodo è quello.


Hai un'idea terapeutica e taumaturgica dell'amore e del ruolo del partner "buono", accogliente a cui non credo più.


----------



## perplesso (23 Novembre 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Hai un'idea terapeutica e taumaturgica dell'amore e del ruolo del partner "buono", accogliente a cui non credo più.


non c'entra niente l'amore, Brunetta.  è su questo che tu e le altre vi sbagliate.


----------



## Brunetta (23 Novembre 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> non c'entra niente l'amore, Brunetta.  è su questo che tu e le altre vi sbagliate.


Se una deve adattarsi, comprendere e seguire le modalità relazionali (ombrose, difficili, provocatorie) dell'altro perché mai dovrebbe farlo, se non per amore?
Ma quelle modalità non cambieranno (secondo la mia esperienza) anzi l'avere accanto chi comprende non può che fissarle.


----------



## perplesso (23 Novembre 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Se una deve adattarsi, comprendere e seguire le modalità relazionali (ombrose, difficili, provocatorie) dell'altro perché mai dovrebbe farlo, se non per amore?
> Ma quelle modalità non cambieranno (secondo la mia esperienza) anzi l'avere accanto chi comprende non può che fissarle.


mai sentito parlare di fiducia?  che è cosa diversa dall'amore.

la tua esperienza è utile, ma non sufficiente.   per esempio, la mia è opposta alla tua.


----------



## Giulia92 (23 Novembre 2015)

Lui non ha mai cercato di scaricare nulla su di me. Anzi ha sempre cercato di mettersi sulle spalle pure i miei problemi. Lui si sara' sicuramente sentito aggredito, perche' io l'ho aggredito a tutti gli effetti. Ero su di giri e non mi sono controllata. Ma non e' un bambino. Non e' che non gli posso dire nulla. Abbiamo gia' litigato in passato, parecchie volte, quindi il problema non e' questo. In passato pero' si faceva sentire, cercava il dialogo. Ora no, fa l'indifferente, l'offeso. Non ho mai avuto dubbi sull'amore che provo per lui, come non ho mai avuto dubbi sino ad ora sul voler continuare la nostra relazione. Ma ora qualche domanda me la sto ponendo. So gia' che se esponessi i miei dubbi ora, lui mi direbbe "Ecco lo sapevo. Mi apro, ti faccio vedere i miei problemi e tu scappi" sono convinta che mi direbbe sta cosa. Ma non e' per i suoi problemi che inizio ad essere titubante, bensi' per i suoi atteggiamenti. 

Quando abbiamo litigato mi ha detto un sacco di cose che mi hanno fatta rimanere male, cose che secondo me si teneva dentro da tempo, ma che non mi diceva per non farmi rimanere male.

"Sei oppressiva. Non sono un bambino, so badare a me stesso, cosa che tu non vuoi capire. Bada di piu' ai cazzi tuoi, piuttosto che ai miei. Ci sono volte in cui non devi rompermi il cazzo. Cosa che fai spesso credendoti la reginetta del mondo che risolvera' tutti i problemi che ci sono su questa terra" 

Queste sono le ultime cose che mi ha detto. Non mi hai MAI parlato in questo modo. Ho rivissuto il momento in continuazione. Ricordo perfettamente la sua espressione mentre diceva queste cose. Ricordo ogni singola parola. Dopo quelle parole me ne sono andata di corsa. Mi ha dato l'impressione che lui non voglia condividere con me certe parti della sua vita. Come se io dovessi stare aldifuori e basta. 
Ha sempre avuto questa cosa del non voler condividere tutto quello che fa. Per esempio quando esce con gli amici, difficilmente entra nei dettagli della serata che passa. Divaga molto e tende sempre a fare il distaccato. Ma finche' lo fa su queste cose non mi interessa, il problema e' quando lo fa su cose piu' serie. 

Boh. Io mi sto sfogando con voi perche' ora mi trovo un uragano in testa. Per la prima volta in quasi 2 anni la nostra storia sta vacillando e mi sento cosi male e stranita. Non so descrivere come mi sento.


----------



## perplesso (23 Novembre 2015)

Giulia92 ha detto:


> Lui non ha mai cercato di scaricare nulla su di me. Anzi ha sempre cercato di mettersi sulle spalle pure i miei problemi. Lui si sara' sicuramente sentito aggredito, perche' io l'ho aggredito a tutti gli effetti. Ero su di giri e non mi sono controllata. Ma non e' un bambino. Non e' che non gli posso dire nulla. Abbiamo gia' litigato in passato, parecchie volte, quindi il problema non e' questo. In passato pero' si faceva sentire, cercava il dialogo. Ora no, fa l'indifferente, l'offeso. Non ho mai avuto dubbi sull'amore che provo per lui, come non ho mai avuto dubbi sino ad ora sul voler continuare la nostra relazione. Ma ora qualche domanda me la sto ponendo. So gia' che se esponessi i miei dubbi ora, lui mi direbbe "Ecco lo sapevo. Mi apro, ti faccio vedere i miei problemi e tu scappi" sono convinta che mi direbbe sta cosa. Ma non e' per i suoi problemi che inizio ad essere titubante, bensi' per i suoi atteggiamenti.
> 
> Quando abbiamo litigato mi ha detto un sacco di cose che mi hanno fatta rimanere male, cose che secondo me si teneva dentro da tempo, ma che non mi diceva per non farmi rimanere male.
> 
> ...


come dicevo prima, il tema è la fiducia, non l'amore.    può darsi che lui non voglia condividere delle parti di sè con te
(e qui torniamo a discorso del proteggerti da lui, cosa che tu non vuoi che lui faccia)

i motivi non li sappiamo e quindi non possiamo commentarli.     il dubbio però che un tantinello impicciona tu lo sia di carattere, cara Giulia, sta venendo anche a me.

nel caso, sarebbe un bel problema.   perchè per uno col carattere che ha il tuo fidanzato, tutto serve tranne che dare l'impressione di volersi impicciare a forza.


----------



## Falcor (23 Novembre 2015)

Giulia92 ha detto:


> Per la prima volta in quasi 2 anni la nostra storia sta vacillando e mi sento cosi male e stranita. Non so descrivere come mi sento.


E questo lo chiami vacillare? Figlia mia avessi avuto sti problemi ai tempi sarei stato l'uomo più felice della terra. I problemi delle coppie son altri fidati. Queste son cose altamente risolvibili e superabili


----------



## spleen (23 Novembre 2015)

Giulia92 ha detto:


> Lui non ha mai cercato di scaricare nulla su di me. Anzi ha sempre cercato di mettersi sulle spalle pure i miei problemi. Lui si sara' sicuramente sentito aggredito, perche' io l'ho aggredito a tutti gli effetti. Ero su di giri e non mi sono controllata. Ma non e' un bambino. Non e' che non gli posso dire nulla. Abbiamo gia' litigato in passato, parecchie volte, quindi il problema non e' questo. In passato pero' si faceva sentire, cercava il dialogo. Ora no, fa l'indifferente, l'offeso. Non ho mai avuto dubbi sull'amore che provo per lui, come non ho mai avuto dubbi sino ad ora sul voler continuare la nostra relazione. Ma ora qualche domanda me la sto ponendo. *So gia' che se esponessi i miei dubbi ora, lui mi direbbe "Ecco lo sapevo. Mi apro, ti faccio vedere i miei problemi e tu scappi"* sono convinta che mi direbbe sta cosa. Ma non e' per i suoi problemi che inizio ad essere titubante, bensi' per i suoi atteggiamenti.
> 
> Quando abbiamo litigato mi ha detto un sacco di cose che mi hanno fatta rimanere male, cose che secondo me si teneva dentro da tempo, ma che non mi diceva per non farmi rimanere male.
> 
> ...


Questi sono ragionamenti coercitivi, non credi? Non è vero che lui non scarica su di te, è il contrario, in fondo dovrebbe pure un attimo riflettere sulle conseguenze di quello che ti dice, o no?
Il fatto è che lui si sente una cosa a parte, rispetto al "voi".


----------



## spleen (23 Novembre 2015)

Falcor ha detto:


> E questo lo chiami vacillare? Figlia mia avessi avuto sti problemi ai tempi sarei stato l'uomo più felice della terra. I problemi delle coppie son altri fidati. Queste son cose altamente risolvibili e superabili


Guarda, io non sono d'accordo, la cosa va vista anche in prospettiva, per il futuro. Non credo che lui modificherà questo atteggiamento e quando le cose in una coppia non migliorano purtroppo possono solo peggiorare.
Ti immagini se fossero sposati, magari con prole, uno prende e se ne va' per giorni senza voler dare spiegazioni?
Bah, di solito io sono sempre molto positivo nel vedere le cose ma stavolta sono perplesso, molto perplesso.


----------



## ipazia (23 Novembre 2015)

Giulia92 ha detto:


> Ho capito benissimo i miei errori, in fin dei conti sono stata io che coi nervi a fior di pelle l'ho attaccato. Stiamo insieme da quasi 2 anni e io son sempre stata benissimo con lui. Ho sempre accettato anche i suoi momenti di solitudine, solo che e' mai scomparso come questa volta. Di solito era reperibile in qualche modo. La cosa mi ha dato molto fastidio. E' proprio la convivenza la cosa che mi spaventa di piu' ora come ora. Ho paura che lui mi tiri su un muro da un momento all'altro in casa nostra. Ho insistito io per farlo aprire, non mi pento di questa mia scelta, ma non mi aspettavo questa reazione. Ieri sera poi mi ha scritto un sms che recitava "Posso andare a bermi una birra con gli amici o verrai a cercarmi aggredendomi pure al bar?" mi ha fatta incazzare tantissimo. Primo per il messaggio provocatorio e secondo perche' lui sceso dalla montagna ha preferito uscire con i suoi amici, piuttosto di vedere me per chiarire la nostra litigata. Noi siamo ancora "nemici" (passatemi il termine) per la nostra discussione. Lui non si e' piu' fatto sentire.
> 
> Sinceramente non lo capisco. Non aveva mai fatto cosi prima d'ora. So d'amarlo tantissimo, ma questi comportamenti non mi piacciono. Non so che fare e pensare.





Giulia92 ha detto:


> Lui non ha mai cercato di scaricare nulla su di me. Anzi ha sempre cercato di mettersi sulle spalle pure i miei problemi. Lui si sara' sicuramente sentito aggredito, perche' io l'ho aggredito a tutti gli effetti. Ero su di giri e non mi sono controllata. Ma non e' un bambino. Non e' che non gli posso dire nulla. Abbiamo gia' litigato in passato, parecchie volte, quindi il problema non e' questo. In passato pero' si faceva sentire, cercava il dialogo. Ora no, fa l'indifferente, l'offeso. Non ho mai avuto dubbi sull'amore che provo per lui, come non ho mai avuto dubbi sino ad ora sul voler continuare la nostra relazione. Ma ora qualche domanda me la sto ponendo. So gia' che se esponessi i miei dubbi ora, lui mi direbbe "Ecco lo sapevo. Mi apro, ti faccio vedere i miei problemi e tu scappi" sono convinta che mi direbbe sta cosa. Ma non e' per i suoi problemi che inizio ad essere titubante, bensi' per i suoi atteggiamenti.
> 
> Quando abbiamo litigato mi ha detto un sacco di cose che mi hanno fatta rimanere male, cose che secondo me si teneva dentro da tempo, ma che non mi diceva per non farmi rimanere male.
> 
> ...


Rileggiti.

Oscilli fra la rabbia e il giustificarlo. 

E non hai una posizione tua. E questo è il tuo unico problema. 

La tua posizione con lui, dipende da lui e da quello che fa lui, e non da te.

E così ti perdi in quelle cose del coccolarlo, del fare la geisha, dell'incazzarti, del farlo aprire...

E tu?

Lui è questo. Guardalo e accetta come è. 

E chiediti se è questo che vuoi per te. 

Che se vuoi questo per te, allora taci e accetta che lui vada sul monte e poi la sera esca coi soci. 

SE non vuoi questo allora inizia a chiederti cosa vuoi. Ma non DA lui. Bensì PER te. 

Che è questo che non hai chiaro. 

Tu questo giro ti sei incazzata a mina, perchè dopo la sua apertura, l'ultimo muro (ma ci credi davvero??), avresti voluto il lieto fine e il gran finale. 

Se decidi, DECIDI, di accompagnare una persona che ha i muri dentro, non pensare neanche per un momento che basti fare la cazzo di geisha per ammorbidirlo, o la paziente perchè lui si moduli su di te. 

Sono cazzate. Frutto di condizionamenti fra l'altro su come deve essere o non essere una donna..ma vado OT e mi fermo qui. 

Di base una relazione sana, non si imposta sull'attesa del cambiamento dell'altro. 

E tu la stai impostando su questo invece. E ti metti anche a studiare strategie perchè avvenga..complichi la vita a te stessa e poi, solo POI, a lui. E crei sfalsamento dalla realtà. 

Per entrambi. 

Lui è questo. E la sfera di cristallo non ce l'ha nessuno. Per sapere come sarà. E pensare a come condizionare il suo essere per il suo bene (che è quello che tu ritieni tale..), lo trovo..boh....che relazione è così? La vuoi così tu? 

Ripeto la domanda: tu vuoi questo di ADESSO?

Risponde a quella che sei? Ai tuoi bisogni?

E quali sono i tuoi bisogni?(e questa forse è la domanda veramente importante che puoi farti)

E non penso tu debba prendere alcuna decisione ora come ora.

Ora rientra in te e ascolta. E non fare niente. Un po' di silenzio serve anche a te. Adesso. 

Qualunque decisione o spinta di adesso, in un senso o nell'altro, sarebbe solo per rispondere a lui e ai suoi comportamenti. 

Fermati. Lascia che le cose prendano una loro posizione e stai a vedere. E intanto metti l'attenzione su di te.

Stai perdendo davvero un sacco di tempo a spiegarti lui. E se non lo fa lui, di spiegarsi a te, per quanto te la racconti non sai un bel niente. 

E se non ti si spiega, ti sta dicendo altro su chi è lui. 

Prendi questa occasione per osservarlo con attenzione. Lascia che faccia il suo giro. Fino in fondo. Silenzi compresi. 
Le persone mica si rivelano nella tranquillità..le persone le si conosce davvero sotto stress. 
Osservalo.  

Hai fretta...di rimettere a posto...calmati. 
E calma non è lentezza. Calma è essere senza ansia. E tu ne hai addosso a kg.


----------



## Giulia92 (24 Novembre 2015)

Avete ragione voi su tutto. Non so che cosa dire. Non ci capisco nulla, ho capito. Sono stupida e idiota in tutto e per tutto e pure impicciona. Devo prendere una decisione? L'ha gia' presa lui per me ieri sera.

Si e' scusato per il comportamento, si e' preso le sue colpe ed ha detto che non vuole vedermi finche' non avro' le idee chiare. Che lui e' cosi. Che cerchera' di limare al massimo i suoi difetti, ma che ora sta a me scegliere e capire cosa voglio.
Eppure non mi ha voluto credere quando gli dicevo che voglio solo stare con lui. Mi ha rispedita a casa, come una bambina dell'asilo nido. "Devi schiarirti le idee" mha mha mha mha.

Ah si, abbiamo litigato di nuovo ovviamente.

Bella merda, bello schifo. 

Sempre peggio, tutto quanto.


----------



## perplesso (24 Novembre 2015)

Giulia92 ha detto:


> Avete ragione voi su tutto. Non so che cosa dire. Non ci capisco nulla, ho capito. Sono stupida e idiota in tutto e per tutto e pure impicciona. Devo prendere una decisione? L'ha gia' presa lui per me ieri sera.
> 
> Si e' scusato per il comportamento, si e' preso le sue colpe ed ha detto che non vuole vedermi finche' non avro' le idee chiare. Che lui e' cosi. Che cerchera' di limare al massimo i suoi difetti, ma che ora sta a me scegliere e capire cosa voglio.
> Eppure non mi ha voluto credere quando gli dicevo che voglio solo stare con lui. Mi ha rispedita a casa, come una bambina dell'asilo nido. "Devi schiarirti le idee" mha mha mha mha.
> ...



ha fatto bene.    tu cosa vuoi?


----------



## Falcor (24 Novembre 2015)

Giulia92 ha detto:


> *L'ha gia' presa lui per me ieri sera*.
> 
> Si e' scusato per il comportamento, si e' preso le sue colpe ed ha detto che non vuole vedermi finche' non avro' le idee chiare. Che lui e' cosi. Che cerchera' di limare al massimo i suoi difetti, ma che ora *sta a me scegliere e capire cosa voglio*.
> Eppure non mi ha voluto credere quando gli dicevo che voglio solo stare con lui. Mi ha rispedita a casa, come una bambina dell'asilo nido. "*Devi schiarirti le idee*" mha mha mha mha.
> ...


A me sembra che non ci sia molto da dirti. Lui è stato più che chiaro e condivido. Devi capire cosa vuoi e capirlo in fretta. Perché per quanto possa smussare alcuni lati del suo carattere lui è e resterà così. Devi solo capire se lo ami abbastanza da sopportarlo. E dico sopportarlo perché si è capito che il ragazzo ha un carattere bello pesantello. Subire quello che ha subito (non lo hai detto chiaramente ma lo si può intuire) non lo autorizza a trattarti come una pezza da piedi.

E comunque si è una bella merda, ma hai scoperchiato il vaso di Pandora e non sempre quello che esce fuori è facile da gestire.


----------



## Ryoga74 (24 Novembre 2015)

Falcor ha detto:


> A me sembra che non ci sia molto da dirti. Lui è stato più che chiaro e condivido. Devi capire cosa vuoi e capirlo in fretta. Perché per quanto possa smussare alcuni lati del suo carattere lui è e resterà così. Devi solo capire se lo ami abbastanza da sopportarlo. E dico sopportarlo perché si è capito che il ragazzo ha un carattere bello pesantello. Subire quello che ha subito (non lo hai detto chiaramente ma lo si può intuire) non lo autorizza a trattarti come una pezza da piedi.
> 
> E comunque si *è una bella merda*, ma hai scoperchiato il vaso di Pandora e non sempre quello che esce fuori è facile da gestire.


Dici? 
Onestamente io trovo il suo comportamento molto più coerente di quello di Giulia, la quale con l'ansia e apprensione che gli vomita in faccia in continuazione non dimostra coi fatti l'amore che prova per lui.
Non ero intervenuto in questa discussione, perchè credo che Giulia non abbia ancora la sufficiente lucidità per poter ascoltare propositivamente i diversi punti di vista che molti di voi le hanno suggerito come approccio al suo problema relazionale col compagno. Ragazzo che non solo ha la mia stima, ma che trovo molto simile al sottoscritto ai tempi di quando aveva quell'età...


----------



## Falcor (24 Novembre 2015)

No ryo mi son espresso male forse, quella che è una bella merda è la situazione e non il ragazzo. Che però a mio avviso un pò ci marcia su certi "io sono così prendere o lasciare".


----------



## Ryoga74 (24 Novembre 2015)

Falcor ha detto:


> No ryo mi son espresso male forse, quella che è una bella merda è la situazione e non il ragazzo. Che però a mio avviso un pò ci marcia su certi "io sono così prendere o lasciare".


ok avevo capito male allora  bada bene io non giustifico il suo comportamento, ma "esalto" la sua coerenza, se confrontata con la schizofrenica altalena emozionale che dimostra essere la nostra Giulia


----------



## ipazia (25 Novembre 2015)

Giulia92 ha detto:


> Avete ragione voi su tutto. Non so che cosa dire. Non ci capisco nulla, ho capito. Sono stupida e idiota in tutto e per tutto e pure impicciona. Devo prendere una decisione? L'ha gia' presa lui per me ieri sera.
> 
> Si e' scusato per il comportamento, si e' preso le sue colpe ed ha detto che non vuole vedermi finche' non avro' le idee chiare. Che lui e' cosi. Che cerchera' di limare al massimo i suoi difetti, ma che ora sta a me scegliere e capire cosa voglio.
> Eppure non mi ha voluto credere quando gli dicevo che voglio solo stare con lui. Mi ha rispedita a casa, come una bambina dell'asilo nido. "Devi schiarirti le idee" mha mha mha mha.
> ...


Senti giulia...sei veramente drastica...adesso rivolgi a te la rabbia che sentivi per lui e ti giudichi...

Lui non ha deciso niente, ha detto a te di pensare. 
Ti ha chiesto di metterti calma, smetterla di battere i piedi e ascoltare cosa vuoi PER te. 

Che poi tu senta il rifiuto e la paura è di nuovo questione tua. 

Lui non ti ha rifiutata, a quanto dici si è spiegato a te e ti ha semplicemente detto che per quanto lui possa smussare, ora come ora, è quello che vedi. 

E io trovo onesto da parte sua mostrarsi e dirti che questo è lui. 
Troverei molto più disonesto farti promesse di cambiamento che non sa se riuscirà a rispettare. 

Brutale? Forse sì. 

Io di mio preferisco una verità brutale, che una menzogna pietosa. 

Adesso sta a te, te lo ripeto di nuovo, fermarti e ascoltarti. 
E sentire dentro di te se questo uomo lo desideri accanto o meno. 

Ma esattamente così come è adesso. Non come vorresti che fosse. Esattamente così come è. 

Smettila di stare concentrata su di lui. E concentrati su di te. 

Lui è dove ti ha detto che è. Non si muove. Ha detto. (tu sai se puoi fidarti o meno di quello che ti dice).

Prenditi tu il tuo tempo per capire te. 

Un uomo che ha la necessità di prendere e staccare e stare in solitudine, e anche una donna, è così. Non sono atteggiamenti questi. E' un modo di essere. Chiedere di cambiarlo non è sensato. Non si può cambiare ciò che si è. 

I comportamenti si possono smussare, si possono trovare compromessi e accomodamenti. 
Ma un modo di essere è un modo di essere. 

Come il tuo modo di essere è saltare per aria se lui si agisce queste modalità.

A te il decidere se accettare o meno. 

E non serve a niente perderti a giudicarlo. E a giudicare te. E' perdita di tempo ed energia, tue. 

Usa per te. Per chiederti a che bisogni rispondi cercando un uomo come lui. E per chiederti quali sono i bisogni che desideri soddisfatti in una relazione. 

E poi potrai chiedere a lui, e ascoltare serenamente quello che ti dirà. 
E se non ti soddisferà, sarai tu a decidere per te. 

Questo non mette al riparo dal dolore, ma almeno è un dolore che ha senso. 

Quello in cui ti stai dibattendo è inutile. Ed è solo rivolto a nutrire paure e insicurezze tue. 

Guarda che questa è un'occasione per guardarti e conoscerti, e stai conoscendo meglio anche lui, usala per te. 

E non essere drastica...ridimensiona...mi sa che sei più delusa di te, a questo punto...hai fatto casino, capita , l'universo non si è incrinato il cielo è ancora sopra di te e la terra sotto i piedi...fermati, respira e fai ordine in te.


----------



## Anonimo1523 (25 Novembre 2015)

ipazia ha detto:


> Senti giulia...sei veramente drastica...adesso rivolgi a te la rabbia che sentivi per lui e ti giudichi...
> 
> Lui non ha deciso niente, ha detto a te di pensare.
> Ti ha chiesto di metterti calma, smetterla di battere i piedi e ascoltare cosa vuoi PER te.
> ...





ipazia ha detto:


> Rileggiti.
> 
> Oscilli fra la rabbia e il giustificarlo.
> 
> ...


  SCRITTI PRIMA O DOPO IL CORSO PRATICO DI .... BIRRA?


----------



## ipazia (25 Novembre 2015)

Anonimo1523 ha detto:


> SCRITTI PRIMA O DOPO IL CORSO PRATICO DI .... BIRRA?


..non urlare, che è mattina 

Lucida...pensa come potrebbe essere dopo qualche birra...ma secondo me ti mando sotto il tavolo


----------



## ivanl (25 Novembre 2015)

Giulia, non c'e' nessuno da capire, se non che devi decidere se ti sta bene uno cosi' o no; se ti sta bene, lo devi accettar cosi' com'e'


----------



## Anonimo1523 (25 Novembre 2015)

ipazia ha detto:


> ..non urlare, che è mattina
> 
> Lucida...pensa come potrebbe essere dopo qualche birra...ma secondo me ti mando sotto il tavolo


Chissà  .... potrebbe essere ma anche no .... cin cin


----------



## ipazia (25 Novembre 2015)

Anonimo1523 ha detto:


> Chissà  .... potrebbe essere ma anche no .... cin cin


chissà...del doman non v'è certezza...salute a te


----------



## Giulia92 (25 Novembre 2015)

Praticamente devo stare ferma a pensare a quello che gia' so di volere. Io so gia' che voglio stare con lui. Ma devo stare ferma perche' lo dice lui. Perche' lui ha deciso cosi. 
La pensate cosi pure voi. Va bene cosi allora.

Staro' ferma e mi girero' i pollici.


----------



## perplesso (25 Novembre 2015)

Giulia92 ha detto:


> Praticamente devo stare ferma a pensare a quello che gia' so di volere. Io so gia' che voglio stare con lui. Ma devo stare ferma perche' lo dice lui. Perche' lui ha deciso cosi.
> La pensate cosi pure voi. Va bene cosi allora.
> 
> Staro' ferma e mi girero' i pollici.


none.     tu vuoi stare con lui e questo diamolo per assodato.     quello che devi capire adesso è se tu riesci a reggere questo tipo di pressione.

ad accettare questo suo modo di essere senza implodere.    se riesci ad aspettarlo serena senza rincorrerlo per baite e soprattutto senza aggredirlo.

perchè lui vuol sapere da te se tu accetti anche il lato brutto.   solo se tu lo accetti c'è speranza che lavorandoci su lui possa smussarsi quanto basta da rendersi sopportabile.

quindi quello che devi fare adesso è rispondere alla seguente domanda: io ce la faccio?


----------



## Falcor (25 Novembre 2015)

No giulia lui, come hai scritto, ha detto di tornare quando saprai cosa vuoi. Se lo sai non vuol dire star a girarti i pollici. Va da lui e digli che vuoi lui se smetterai di farti troppe paranoie.


----------



## Tessa (26 Novembre 2015)

Giulia92 ha detto:


> Avete ragione voi su tutto. Non so che cosa dire. Non ci capisco nulla, ho capito. Sono stupida e idiota in tutto e per tutto e pure impicciona. Devo prendere una decisione? L'ha gia' presa lui per me ieri sera.
> 
> Si e' scusato per il comportamento, si e' preso le sue colpe ed ha detto che non vuole vedermi finche' non avro' le idee chiare. Che lui e' cosi. Che cerchera' di limare al massimo i suoi difetti, ma che ora sta a me scegliere e capire cosa voglio.
> Eppure non mi ha voluto credere quando gli dicevo che voglio solo stare con lui. Mi ha rispedita a casa, come una bambina dell'asilo nido. "Devi schiarirti le idee" mha mha mha mha.
> ...


Ti ha passato il testimone. Molto furbo. 
'Sta a te decidere. Io sono cosi e non mi smuovo di un millimetro per venire incontro alle tue necessita'.  Prendere o lasciare' Necessita' di condivisione assolutamente lecite per due che progettano una convivenza. 
Mah Giula, dovresti ascoltare noi 'zie' e lasciar perdere ora, prima di farti troppo male. Ma non e' neanche giusto impedirti di vivere questo amore fino all' 'esaurimento'. In bocca al lupo.


----------



## net (26 Novembre 2015)

*Ciao*

Giulia.Quello che vedo io é che tu sembri sempre agitata,sempre timorosa di fare o non fare,e di ciò che lui fa o non fa.Di come lui sta.Hai scritto qui perché lui non si apriva con te,e in generale per il suo modo di essere.Ora lui si é aperto con te,ma resta da "gestire" il suo carattere.Alcune persone hanno bisogno dei propri spazi,a volte.E ovviamente necessitano di partner che possano capirlo.Questo mi pare cruciale:tu capisci fino in fondo il suo modo di essere?Capisci che quello spazio é giusto che lui lo abbia per sé,che lui non toglie nulla a te,ma semplicemente é sé stesso e a volte ha bisogno di stare per conto suo?O ti costa fatica (come sembra) perché credi che voglia dire altro e implichi che lui non tiene a te?


----------



## Fiammetta (26 Novembre 2015)

net ha detto:


> Giulia.Quello che vedo io é che tu sembri sempre agitata,sempre timorosa di fare o non fare,e di ciò che lui fa o non fa.Di come lui sta.Hai scritto qui perché lui non si apriva con te,e in generale per il suo modo di essere.Ora lui si é aperto con te,ma resta da "gestire" il suo carattere.Alcune persone hanno bisogno dei propri spazi,a volte.E ovviamente necessitano di partner che possano capirlo.Questo mi pare cruciale:tu capisci fino in fondo il suo modo di essere?Capisci che quello spazio é giusto che lui lo abbia per sé,che lui non toglie nulla a te,ma semplicemente é sé stesso e a volte ha bisogno di stare per conto suo?O ti costa fatica (come sembra) perché credi che voglia dire altro e implichi che lui non tiene a te?


Ciao Net!!!!! Che bello rileggerti, tutto bene tu e la piccola?  Un abbraccio


----------



## net (26 Novembre 2015)

Ciao carissima!tutto alla grande!La piccola é sempre meno piccola  e il padre e l'altra nonna pian piano si stanno avvicinando a lei.

-scusate l'OT-


----------



## Fiammetta (26 Novembre 2015)

net ha detto:


> Ciao carissima!tutto alla grande!La piccola é sempre meno piccola  e il padre e l'altra nonna pian piano si stanno avvicinando a lei.
> 
> -scusate l'OT-


----------



## ipazia (26 Novembre 2015)

Giulia92 ha detto:


> Praticamente devo stare ferma a pensare a quello che gia' so di volere. Io so gia' che voglio stare con lui. Ma devo stare ferma perche' lo dice lui. Perche' lui ha deciso cosi.
> La pensate cosi pure voi. Va bene cosi allora.
> 
> Staro' ferma e mi girero' i pollici.


Il punto è che tu sai cosa vuoi, lui, ma il lui vero e reale, ti fa incazzare a mina e gli chiedi di essere diverso da ciò che è.

E tu non DEVI stare ferma....puoi anche scoparti Milano nel frattempo che ti giri i pollici...per dire eh...

Sei incazzata e offesa. E stai facendo i capricci. 

Lui ti ha chiesto, dopo che tu non hai rispettato il suo modo di essere, di chiederti se il suo modo di essere come è ti va bene o no. 

COME E'....non come vorresti tu che fosse...COME E'...monte in solitudine compreso...

Perchè al netto delle tue parole, quel modo di essere a te ti ha fatta saltare come una mina. 

E sarebbe interessante, PER TE, invece di offenderti e pestare i piedi, vedere di comprendere perchè sei saltata come una mina. 

E non pensando a quello che lui avrebbe dovuta fare di diverso per non farti saltare...ma chiedendoti IN ACCETTAZIONE di lui come è, cosa ti ha ferita tanto...


----------



## disincantata (26 Novembre 2015)

net ha detto:


> Ciao carissima!tutto alla grande!La piccola é sempre meno piccola  e il padre e l'altra nonna pian piano si stanno avvicinando a lei.
> 
> -scusate l'OT-



Ciao carissima, ed il tuo grande amore bene vero?  SI!
:up:


----------



## Giulia92 (27 Novembre 2015)

E' finita. 


Ciao a tutti.


----------



## Falcor (27 Novembre 2015)

Vi siete lasciati?


----------



## Ryoga74 (27 Novembre 2015)

Giulia92 ha detto:


> E' finita.
> 
> 
> Ciao a tutti.


Mi spiace, aldilà dello schizofrenico  modo di approcciarti a lui si capiva che gli vuoi bene...


----------



## Fiammetta (27 Novembre 2015)

Giulia92 ha detto:


> E' finita.
> 
> 
> Ciao a tutti.


Ciao Giulia, presumo sia stata una scelta condivisa, in bocca al lupo per tutto


----------



## Tessa (27 Novembre 2015)

Ryoga74 ha detto:


> Mi spiace, aldilà dello schizofrenico  modo di approcciarti a lui si capiva che gli vuoi bene...


A me e' sembrato che lo schizofrenico fosse lui. 
Comunque Giulia se vuoi parlarne, siam qua.


----------



## Giulia92 (27 Novembre 2015)

Si ci siamo lasciati. Sono uno straccio. Mi sono concentrata su me stessa, su quello che voglio. Volevo e voglio solo lui. Ho esposto i miei dubbi, le mie paure, le cose di lui che mi davano fastidio, le cose che me lo facevano amare. Ho tirato fuori tutto quello che avevo dentro, tutto quello di buono e di brutto che avevo da dirgli. Mi ha dato ragione su tutto, non ha osato darmi torto nemmeno su una virgola. Ha tirato le somme ed ha detto che secondo lui non siamo compatibili. Dice che alla luce di quello che gli ho detto, se continuiamo a stare insieme io diventero' infelice, non staro' bene e ci saranno solo problemi. Dice che non sa se esiste una donna in grado di stare con lui bene. Che ha troppi problemi e che per quanto si sforzi di cambiare non riesce. 
E' stato orribile. Lui aveva un nodo in gola e piangeva, io stavo peggio di lui. Non sono riuscita a dire nemmeno mezza parola. Non c'e' l'ho fatta. 
Ci amiamo, si vede, lo si capisce. Ma lui pensa cosi..... E io, non so cosa pensare. Forse ha ragione, forse ha torto. Sono questi forse che mi mandano in bambola. E se avesse torto? E se avesse ragione? Non lo so. 
Mi fa male, perche' lo amo, perche' c'erano bei progetti, vivere insieme = Il sogno di una vita. In un mese e' cambiato tutto. Ma forse, la nostra era una relazione con i paraocchi. Forse non abbiamo mai affrontato veramente i problemi. Forse non li ho affrontati io. Forse lui sapeva gia' come sarebbe andata a finire.

E' tutto un forse. L'unica certezza che ho e' che sto male, troppo e che non so come faro' a riprendermi. E non mi consola per niente sapere che sta male pure lui. Almeno lui, per una volta nella vita si sarebbe meritato di star bene. 

Fa schifo, tutto quanto.


----------



## Falcor (27 Novembre 2015)

Pensavate fosse amore e invece era un calesse.

Secondo me se vi amate davvero tornerete insieme una volta passata la tormenta. Altrimenti hai ragione quando dici che avevate i paraocchi.


----------



## perplesso (27 Novembre 2015)

Giulia92 ha detto:


> Si ci siamo lasciati. Sono uno straccio. Mi sono concentrata su me stessa, su quello che voglio. Volevo e voglio solo lui. Ho esposto i miei dubbi, le mie paure, le cose di lui che mi davano fastidio, le cose che me lo facevano amare. Ho tirato fuori tutto quello che avevo dentro, tutto quello di buono e di brutto che avevo da dirgli. Mi ha dato ragione su tutto, non ha osato darmi torto nemmeno su una virgola. Ha tirato le somme ed ha detto che secondo lui non siamo compatibili. Dice che alla luce di quello che gli ho detto, se continuiamo a stare insieme io diventero' infelice, non staro' bene e ci saranno solo problemi. Dice che non sa se esiste una donna in grado di stare con lui bene. Che ha troppi problemi e che per quanto si sforzi di cambiare non riesce.
> E' stato orribile. Lui aveva un nodo in gola e piangeva, io stavo peggio di lui. Non sono riuscita a dire nemmeno mezza parola. Non c'e' l'ho fatta.
> Ci amiamo, si vede, lo si capisce. Ma lui pensa cosi..... E io, non so cosa pensare. Forse ha ragione, forse ha torto. Sono questi forse che mi mandano in bambola. E se avesse torto? E se avesse ragione? Non lo so.
> Mi fa male, perche' lo amo, perche' c'erano bei progetti, vivere insieme = Il sogno di una vita. In un mese e' cambiato tutto. Ma forse, la nostra era una relazione con i paraocchi. Forse non abbiamo mai affrontato veramente i problemi. Forse non li ho affrontati io. Forse lui sapeva gia' come sarebbe andata a finire.
> ...


ebbbasta.     spurga sto momento, recupera lucidità e se davvero vi amate come dici, un modo per capirvi lo trovate.

oh avete 23 anni eh.    ce ne sta di strada da fare ancora.     Daje.


----------



## disincantata (27 Novembre 2015)

Se fossi mia figlia sarei felice.

Adesso stai male ma credimi che saresti stata peggio insieme nel tempo.

Quando hanno seri problemi alle spalle irrisolti e' dura viverci insieme serenamente, se in piu' sei fumaiola e non sai tacere ed avere pazienza, impossibile.

Mi  dispiace tu stia male, ne ho consolate tre a turno di figlie, e varie volte, inoltre  ricordo pure quanto sono stata male io decenni fa, malissimo, ma per me e' un bene per te. 

Cerca di uscire e vedere un amica, fai qualcosa per pensarci poco. Ogni giorno che passera' , dopo il primo mese, andra' meglio


----------



## Giulia92 (30 Novembre 2015)

Scusatemi se sono scomparsa. Ho staccato pure io per qualche giorno da tutto e tutti. Ci sto ancora molto male. Ma ho deciso che al posto di piangermi addosso provero' a reagire e cerchero' in tutti i modi di fargli capire che voglio solo lui, difetti compresi. Voglio provarci, se poi lui mi dira' di no, me ne faro' una ragione, almeno non avro' rimpianti.

So che sono stata un po' pesante e lagnosa con tutti voi, scusatemi anche per questo. Pure io ho dei bei difetti, non solo lui.


----------



## Eratò (30 Novembre 2015)

Giulia92 ha detto:


> Scusatemi se sono scomparsa. Ho staccato pure io per qualche giorno da tutto e tutti. Ci sto ancora molto male. Ma ho deciso che al posto di piangermi addosso provero' a reagire e cerchero' in tutti i modi di fargli capire che voglio solo lui, difetti compresi. Voglio provarci, se poi lui mi dira' di no, me ne faro' una ragione, almeno non avro' rimpianti.
> 
> So che sono stata un po' pesante e lagnosa con tutti voi, scusatemi anche per questo. Pure io ho dei bei difetti, non solo lui.


Non sono mai intervenuta nella tua discussione ma ti ho letta. Non sarebbe forse meglio se lo lasciassi un altro po' per i fatti suoi e aspettassi che fosse lui ad avvicinarsi?


----------



## Giulia92 (30 Novembre 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Non sono mai intervenuta nella tua discussione ma ti ho letta. Non sarebbe forse meglio se lo lasciassi un altro po' per i fatti suoi e aspettassi che fosse lui ad avvicinarsi?


Posso anche provare a fare cosi. Pero' non ho comunque intenzione di muovermi subito. Prima voglio riprendermi un pochino. Sono ancora poco lucida per fare delle mosse. 

Grazie per il consiglio


----------



## Ryoga74 (30 Novembre 2015)

Giulia92 ha detto:


> Scusatemi se sono scomparsa. Ho staccato pure io per qualche giorno da tutto e tutti. Ci sto ancora molto male. Ma ho deciso che al posto di piangermi addosso provero' a reagire e cerchero' in tutti i modi di fargli capire che voglio solo lui, difetti compresi. Voglio provarci, se poi lui mi dira' di no, me ne faro' una ragione, almeno non avro' rimpianti.
> 
> So che sono stata un po' pesante e lagnosa con tutti voi, scusatemi anche per questo. Pure io ho dei bei difetti, non solo lui.


Tranquilla, mica devi timbrare il cartellino qui [emoji6] 
E non ti scusare nemmeno per i tuoi post, sei stata sincera ed è questa la cosa importante. Non devi compiacere gli altri in questo forum, ma usarlo per le tue necessità nel rispetto delle opinioni altrui...


Eratò ha detto:


> Non sono mai intervenuta nella tua discussione ma ti ho letta. Non sarebbe forse meglio se lo lasciassi un altro po' per i fatti suoi e aspettassi che fosse lui ad avvicinarsi?


Sono d'accordo.
Giulia, in quei pochi post in cui sono intervenuto nel tuo thread, ho sempre sottolineato la coerenza del comportamento del tuo ragazzo, in contrapposizione con la tua schizofrenica ansia e insicurezza. Dagli tempo, ma soprattutto prendine tu di tempo, ti servirà per trovare un giusto equilibrio interiore e affrontare la questione con più serenità. Non è stata (solo) la tua ansia a causare la rottura, ma di certo affrontarlo consapevole di ciò che vuoi veramente ti metterà nella condizione di approcciare un dialogo con lui [emoji6]


----------



## spleen (30 Novembre 2015)

Giulia92 ha detto:


> Scusatemi se sono scomparsa. Ho staccato pure io per qualche giorno da tutto e tutti. Ci sto ancora molto male. Ma ho deciso che al posto di piangermi addosso provero' a reagire e cerchero' in tutti i modi di fargli capire che voglio solo lui, difetti compresi. Voglio provarci, se poi lui mi dira' di no, me ne faro' una ragione, almeno non avro' rimpianti.
> 
> So che sono stata un po' pesante e lagnosa con tutti voi, scusatemi anche per questo. Pure io ho dei bei difetti, non solo lui.


Guarda che se una cosa non va, non va. Al netto di quello che vogliamo noi singolarmente.
Stai solo perdendo tempo, se quello che vuoi tu non coincide con quello che vuole lui è inutile rincorrerlo, è inutile, capisci?
Scusa se sono così tassativo ma te lo dico perchè circa alla tua età ho vissuto quello che a me sembrava uno splendido amore, dove io volevo alcune cose, lei altre, finchè esausti ci siamo lasciati. Abbiamo fatto cioè l' unica cosa sensata che si poteva fare, una delle cose più azzeccate io abbia mai fatto, alla luce di quello che è successo dopo a me e soprattutto a lei.
Ma sinceramente, ti ci vedi fra anni con lui? A fare una famiglia, con delle responsabilità e magari dei figli? Cosa facciamo, musi lunghi, piantiamo li tutto e andiamo in montagna? 
Ma per piacere.


----------

